# NFL 2010 Thread



## DVINNY (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm surprised there isn't an NFL thread, so I'll start....

My STEELERS barely squeezed one out in overtime. I can't tell if they have potential or not. Pretty basic game yesterday.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 13, 2010)

The Colts do not have to worry about a perfect season talk anymore.


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2010)

Good thing Ray Lewis is all soaped up in that TV commercial of his. He'll need all the lube he can get when they get taken from behind by the Jets tonight.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 13, 2010)

I've tried to find a bright spot from the Panthers game yesterday, but I'm at a loss. Looks like it's going to be a long season...


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> I've tried to find a bright spot from the Panthers game yesterday, but I'm at a loss. Looks like it's going to be a long season...


You probably won't have to look at Moore much longer. I guess that's a plus!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 13, 2010)

Supe said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried to find a bright spot from the Panthers game yesterday, but I'm at a loss. Looks like it's going to be a long season...
> ...


The problem is that Clausen isn't a step up by any means.


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Ble_PE said:
> ...


I'm glad someone agrees with me.

Every since I saw Clausen leave high school thinking he was God's gift to football, I thought he was a stuck-up, overrated snob. My opinion hasn't changed in the least. He did nothing at Notre Dame, and a few average NFL preseason games are nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> The Colts do not have to worry about a perfect season talk anymore.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Starting next week the starters will only play a quarter to they can rest up for the playoffs...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate the Colts, particularly Peyton Manning, so I was ecstatic to see them lose yesterday. Plus, I have a bet with my buddy on the outcome of the AFC South (he takes the Colts, I take the Titans, the bet pushes if Jacksonville or Houston win). The Colts losing and the Titans winning puts me in better shape than I have ever been on that bet after week 1. I have paid it out a lot lately.

I think Kevin Kolb getting concussed and Michael Vick having a strong showing might make the Eagles rethink the QB position for the rest of the season. I hate Vick, but he was a far superior QB to Kolb in that game.

I'm excited to see how my Flaming Thumbtacks handle the pressure of a real opponent next week. Thumping the Raiders is fun, but doesn't really tell you much about how good your team is.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm really hoping to see the Jets fall on their face tonight. All that talk and bravado will go out the window if the Ravens beat them.

And Wilheld - Along those terms, I'm glad the Flying Elvii won yesterday. Especially nice to see Welker back.


----------



## Supe (Sep 13, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm really hoping to see the Jets fall on their face tonight. All that talk and bravado will go out the window if the Ravens beat them.
> And Wilheld - Along those terms, I'm glad the Flying Elvii won yesterday. Especially nice to see Welker back.



Sounds good to me!!


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 13, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm really hoping to see the Jets fall on their face tonight. All that talk and bravado will go out the window if the Ravens beat them.
> And Wilheld - Along those terms, I'm glad the Flying Elvii won yesterday. Especially nice to see Welker back.



The Pats owned the field for the first 1/2. You've got to love a 97 yd kick-off return TD!

Moss gave a nice recap at the podium after the game.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 13, 2010)

Hail to the Redskins!

I cant believe I managed to stay awake for the whole game, but it does feel so good to finally beat the Cowboys after that embarassing crap last season.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn my Falcons looked like shit yesterday, I think we are soo screwed.... I dont think we have scored an actual offensive touchdown since the first pre-season game.. Steelers defense was defin. ratched up a notch with Big Ben out... props to them!!!

&amp; I was glad to see Vick out there yesterday, in retrospect, you have Ben basically date raping some girl and then paying off her family to avoid legal problems, Ray Lewis was in the limo shortly before someone got killed, and the rest of the knuckleheads out there....

I think the Eagles are going to wonder why they hell did they get rid of Mcnabb in a few more weeks.... The team just didnt look the same without him.. &amp; I feel I should point out I really reallty cant stand the eagles....nor the panthers, the saints or the bucks 

AND DROP THESE F*(&amp;(&amp;ING THROWBACK UNIFORMS &lt; LOOKS TERRIBLE&lt; HURTS MY EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree...they really overdid the whole throwback thing last season. It's getting to the point where they don't even need to make very many new jerseys because they wear throwbacks for at least 50% of the season. It was pretty cool when you saw the throwback once a season or less, but when it was once a week, it got played out pretty quick.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2010)

the Eagles throwbacks looked like a high school jersey.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 14, 2010)

They should bring back the leather helmets with no face masks for one week each season.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 14, 2010)

Got to love the bears only won because of Detroits touchdown that wasn't a touchdown.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 14, 2010)

I won't get my hopes up for my Vikes.

No matter how well they do, they always choke in the end.


----------



## Slugger926 (Sep 14, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> I won't get my hopes up for my Vikes.
> No matter how well they do, they always choke in the end.


They are led by a RB that had a history of doing the same thing at ou.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 14, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> I won't get my hopes up for my Vikes.
> No matter how well they do, they always choke in the end.


Colt, Charger, and Cowboy fans are in the same boat as you.

-VTE, excited his team 'only' gave up 24 last week.


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2010)

Patriot FAIL!

Amazing how the Jets can actually score when they let Sanchez pass...


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like it's going to be a long season for whatever fans the Panthers have left. I'll be surprised if we win 4 games this year.


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Looks like it's going to be a long season for whatever fans the Panthers have left. I'll be surprised if we win 4 games this year.



Yep. They're in Raiders/Browns territory, now.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 20, 2010)

Turns out that the Flaming Thumbtacks can only beat BYE week teams. The Giants are going to be pissed about losing to Manning the Retarded last night, and they are going to take it out on my boys next week.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 20, 2010)

Supe said:


> Patriot FAIL!
> 
> Amazing how the Jets can actually score when they let Sanchez pass...


Whats amazing is that technically my Dolphins (2-0!) are leading the division right now. I realize its week 2, but still, I wouldn't have bet on that a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 20, 2010)

Although the 'skins lm glad to see they are playing as well as they are. Houston looks like its a good up and coming team. Plus any week in which the Cowboys lose is a plus for me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 20, 2010)

Cowboys and Vikings 0-2, Miami and Houston 2-0...and about 50 teams at 1-1...very interesting.

I'm a sad panda today after the Pats loss yesterday. It's so hard to root for Rex Ryan, that big pompous clown. Sanchez definitely had the touch yesterday. I'm also ticked at the continuing trend of gagging on leads on the road in the second half.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 20, 2010)

my STEELERS are looking incredible defensively. I think that with Roethlisberger out, they just need 4 field goals per game, and they can win with that defense.

In case you missed yesterday's game, I'm sure Polamolu's "OVER THE TOP" highlights are all over the Sports Highlight reels.

It was amazing.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 20, 2010)

Im not a Vikings fan, but I ended up with Adrian Peterson in both my fantasy football leagues. That son of bitch is TANKING my season already!


----------



## Supe (Sep 20, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Im not a Vikings fan, but I ended up with Adrian Peterson in both my fantasy football leagues. That son of bitch is TANKING my season already!



You know that fumbles don't earn fantasy points, right?


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 20, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> my STEELERS are looking incredible defensively. I think that with Roethlisberger out, they just need 4 field goals per game, and they can win with that defense.


I think you're right. And they are going to need to, because when you force 7 turnovers and only score 12 points (on offense), you've got problems moving the ball.


----------



## NCcarguy (Sep 20, 2010)

The Redskins loss yesterday doesn't totally concern me, I think they may have something, and by years end...who knows. Now on the other hand, the Panthers......oh well.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2010)

I cant remember if the 49'ers were any good last year, but here's hoping they can bruise the Saints some tonight, and the dirty birds can take them on a short week...

last year both games we played the saints were short weeks for Falcons and long weeks for the Aints, I mean the Saints, good lord I hate the Saints!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 20, 2010)

Those are two teams I have to admit I am completely ambivalent about.


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 20, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I cant remember if the 49'ers were any good last year, but here's hoping they can bruise the Saints some tonight, and the dirty birds can take them on a short week...
> last year both games we played the saints were short weeks for Falcons and long weeks for the Aints, I mean the Saints, good lord I hate the Saints!!!


A Falcons fan? In Atlanta? Really, wow. I know a few of you popped up after Vick came to town, I just assumed most of you went back to being Cowboy fans after he got arrested.

This is almost like spotting a unicorn. Amazing.


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 20, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Those are two teams I have to admit I am completely ambivalent about.


As is most of the free world.

My curse came while living in Biloxi after college. I tried to fight it, but it sucked me in.

I started going to games when our QB was Brooks and our back-up was McPherson.

Yes, THAT McPherson.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2010)

f'n 49ers!

BTW my wife works with the mother of the Denver Broncos Player who committed suicide yesterday, she said she was actually at work but in a trance... very sad, cant ever figure out why someone does that...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> f'n 49ers!
> 
> 
> BTW my wife works with the mother of the Denver Broncos Player who committed suicide yesterday, she said she was actually at work but in a trance... very sad, cant ever figure out why someone does that...


Really bad concussion that made the brain nuty?

That is sad.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Decent bears game sunday. Still a little early to say, but the new off coordinator is off to a good start.

we were sort of hoping for a bad one so we could work on the bathroom more.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> f'n 49ers!
> BTW my wife works with the mother of the Denver Broncos Player who committed suicide yesterday, she said she was actually at work but in a trance... very sad, cant ever figure out why someone does that...


It's weird, seemed like he had a bright future ahead of him. Strange and sad.



> Really bad concussion that made the brain nuty?


I've heard several stories about athletes committing suicide from severe depression attributed to steroid use.

Not that this means anything in this guy's case.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 21, 2010)

That 49ers team is fun to watch on the defensive side. That last offensive drive was impressive.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 21, 2010)

Another year, another Patriots ACL tear. This time it's Kevin Faulk, their 3rd down machine. Did the goddamned Jets sign Bernard Pollard while I wasn't looking?

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nfl/news/story?id=5600766

This sucks a twice baked shit.


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2010)

"Kevin Kolb is our quarterback"... or so he was, for two quarters. Vick's the new starting QB in Philly.


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 22, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Did the goddamned Jets sign Bernard Pollard while I wasn't looking?


At least Edwards got arrested again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 22, 2010)

^I liked the headline of either the News or the Post this morning that said: "Extra Pint"


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2010)

Typical Michigan player.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 22, 2010)

Supe said:


> "Kevin Kolb is our quarterback"... or so he was, for two quarters. Vick's the new starting QB in Philly.


NOPE, see below


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 22, 2010)

^ Hide your pitbulls and rape stands.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 27, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> My STEELERS barely squeezed one out in overtime. I can't tell if they have potential or not.


I can tell now, they have plenty of potential. Damn, may be another good year. :tt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 27, 2010)

That Pats D has more holes in in than swiss cheese. Buffalo dropped 30 on them...yikes.


----------



## Supe (Sep 27, 2010)

Jets now atop the AFC East!

Vick looks GREAT with the Eagles.

Tom Brady looks like one of Charlie's Angels with that stupid haircut.


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 27, 2010)

The 'skins took an ass pounding this weekend. They need to remember to bring the lube next time.


----------



## jmbeck (Sep 27, 2010)

Where are you at Road Guy? I'm here to take the ridicule.

Dang Hartley.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2010)

since I didnt talk a lot of smack last week It doesnt feel appropriate talking shit after the fact (I was camping last week--)

But that was a very physical game, I am sure both teams are going to get a lot of ice / tub time this week.....

I was watching the OT with the kids and got up to leave just before Bryant missed the field goal...........I was pretty disgusted and when I came back in the room i was amazed we were still in the game..


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 28, 2010)

Go Bears!! 3-0 Thank you Green Bay!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2010)

Everybody have fun tonight,

Everybody Pat Chung tonight!


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2010)

:banhim:


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 5, 2010)

Supe said:


> Vick looks GREAT with the Eagles.


NOT SO FAST! There MAY be a couple of dog-lovers that play defense for the Skins!


----------



## Supe (Oct 5, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Vick looks GREAT with the Eagles.
> ...



Vick still didn't look bad until he got sandwiched! Either way, he's still light years ahead of Korn on the Kolb.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 5, 2010)

The 'skins played a great first half. Second half....not so much. Pounding the snot out of Vick on the goal line was AWESOME.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 5, 2010)

redskins are lucky they had to deal with Kolb, even with him in there they still actually had a chance to win at the end...

Did anyone see Vince Wilfork last night? Dude must have gained 200 lbs in the offseason..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2010)

> Pounding the snot out of Vick on the goal line was AWESOME.


That was my favorite part of the game.



Road Guy said:


> Did anyone see Vince Wilfork last night? Dude must have gained 200 lbs in the offseason..


That's what happens when they need you to be all 3 D-lineman at once.

After all the painful road games last year, that was a fun one in the second half last night.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 5, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> After all the painful road games last year, that was a fun one in the second half last night.


It certainly was. The first half had me a little nervous, then WOW. Pats were singing that song...."Everything is coming our way..."

fun!


----------



## OSUguy98 (Oct 5, 2010)

MA_PE said:


> ....singing that song...."Everything is coming our way..."


As was Jay Cutler...... of course, for different reasons.... he got me a whopping -12 points in my fantasy league.... 9 sacks in the first half........


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 5, 2010)

OSUguy98 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ....singing that song...."Everything is coming our way..."
> ...


It's just Cutler being Cutler.

-Said by a Broncos fan that is happy to have Orton


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Belichick, what the fuck?!?!?

Way to kill the nice buzz after a big MNF win.


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2010)

Hell yeah! Get Moss out of my division!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 6, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Hey Belichick, what the fuck?!?!?
> Way to kill the nice buzz after a big MNF win.


Moss' production this year has been terrible and he has been hinting that he wanted out of New England since training camp. I just hope that he produces for the Vikings since he's on my fantasy team.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2010)

Pats seem to be going for more running and tight end sets, and yeah he's good as gone at the end of the year. But he's an all time WR who gives them a better shot this year than whatever middling draft pick they'll get for him. I don't know why they don't want Harvin or Rice back in the deal?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2010)

According to ESPN it's a done deal...fuck!


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't understand that trade at all. I know Moss seemed to want out, but the Pat's got seemingly nothing in the trade for him.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey, I didn't need that drama queen back on my team!

Doohh!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2010)

He's a Top 10 all timer WR first ballot HOFer. And that future 3rd rounder has caught as many TDs as this entire board combined.

There's something going on behind the scenes that onces it leaks will hopefully shed some light on things.

Also, hey Belichick. You know the Vikes are coming to Gillette this month. You can't tell me Moss won't spill the beans on the offense, like that little helmet tug Brady did the other night to call the fake spike.

I love Welker, but he's not a #1 receiver. The reason he caught 100+ balls over the middle the past 3 years was because the other team's D had to worry about Moss and the deep ball. He's the best 3rd down, slot, mid range guy around, but his numbers will suffer.

I'm sorry but the combo of Hernandez, Gronkowski, Edelman, and Tate doesn't exactly strike fear into the hearts of opposing team's secondary. And their running game of the guy with 4 names and the other guy who's built like the waterboy doesn't exactly inspire either.







Belichick's hubris could use its own zip code.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2010)

he had 9 catches in 4 games, I assume they figure they could get just about anyone (in the NFL) to do that for what they are paying him...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 7, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> he had 9 catches in 4 games, I assume they figure they could get just about anyone (in the NFL) to do that for what they are paying him...


That is pretty bad, considering that he's been targeted 22 times. Then again, those kind of stats are typical for big play receivers. They aren't successful a high percentage of the time, but when they are, it is usually for a bunch of yards and/or a TD. Wes Welker type receivers, on the other hand, catch a high percentage of balls, but they only gain short yardage.


----------



## NCcarguy (Oct 7, 2010)

I will say one thing....I think the salary cap thing has made NFL football SO MUCH better over the years since it's inception.

This is something that some will argue with, but even though I pull for the Redskins, and if there was no salary cap I think they would consistently be in super bowl after super bowl since spending money is one thing Danny boy can do. I actually enjoy the sport more now that no team REALLY has that much of an advantage over any other team....and effort and strategy really pays off in the long run. I know we had the Patriots run for a few years, but I don't see that this year. They may be good, but certainly few would think they're super bowl bound at this point.

I wish the MLB would adopt the same philosophy. I'm actually annoyed by the fact that every single time a superstar pops up around the end of his contract....there are only about 4-5 teams that he would end up playing for, and that's usually ONLY if the Yankee's don't need him.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2010)

baseball sucks, lets keep that talk in another thread~~~~


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 7, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> baseball sucks, lets keep that talk in another thread~~~~


Hey!!!!!!!

FYI, The Braves are in the playoffs...at least for 3 more games.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

2 more now...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 9, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> 2 more now...


1 mo....huh????

Nope. Still two more.


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 12, 2010)

What happened to those Vikes last night?

It was so bad that I had to turn off the TV during the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 12, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> What happened to those Vikes last night?
> It was so bad that I had to turn off the TV during the 2nd quarter.


Well, they did dominate the second half but came short anyways. Favre put a show in the third quarter. That kid Harvin is really good.


----------



## Supe (Oct 12, 2010)

Jets defense wins again. And unsurprisingly, Moss' TD was over Cromartie, not Revis.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 12, 2010)

Favre had a look that screamed "Why did I un-retire again!?!" for most of the first half...and after the last play of the game. He reached 3 new milestones in that game, though. He got his 500th career passing TD, 70000th career passing yard, and he claimed the all-time record for career fumbles. He now holds almost all good, career passing records in addition to career records in fumbles and interceptions. They should start a new record category for most interceptions thrown in inopportune times. He has the ability to drive his team down the field in clutch, game-winning drives only to throw an interception in the end zone to end any chances of winning.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

who was the Vikings QB in 98? Culpepper?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 12, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> who was the Vikings QB in 98? Culpepper?


Randall Cunningham.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't believe my chargers lost to the raiders... dude! the freakin raiders!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm quietly optomistic about the falcons, they hare having some ugly wins, which remind me alot of the 98 season..


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm interested to see what the "chemistry" is with the STEELERS with Ben coming back. The team voted to NOT have him as a team captain.


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I'm interested to see what the "chemistry" is with the STEELERS with Ben coming back. The team voted to NOT have him as a team captain.


For my Jets' sake, I hope it's horrendous.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2010)

^Hey Supe - I drove through your town on Tuesday!


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Hey Supe - I drove through your town on Tuesday!



Which, Shelby? Should have stopped by, just follow the power lines!

What in God's earth had you out this way?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2010)

I was camping in the Smokies for a few nights and drove through Shelby on my way back to the Charlotte airport.

Passed through Gastonia too if you are reading this Mike!


----------



## Supe (Oct 14, 2010)

If you didn't stop in either town, well, you didn't miss much. I can't WAIT to move from here. The only thing I'm sad about giving up is the 10 minute drive to the race track.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2010)

I did stop to pee at a gas station in Gastonia.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 14, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I was camping in the Smokies for a few nights and drove through Shelby on my way back to the Charlotte airport.


How was the trip? At least the weather's been good this week.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 14, 2010)

Man, it's getting hard to watch the Panthers. Luckily I was out of town this week and didn't have to see their showing on Sunday, but it still sucks. There's a good chance of some blackouts later on in the year which would be the first time in several years that has happened.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2010)

chaosiscash said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > I was camping in the Smokies for a few nights and drove through Shelby on my way back to the Charlotte airport.
> ...


It was awesome! Everything worked out great, including the weather. It was still pretty green when we got there, but the colors really came out during our stay. My biggest problem was sitting on I-40 where the road is funneled down to one lane due to construction. Not fun on Friday before a holiday weekend! We were able to avoid Gatlinburg for the most part, what a shlocky tourist trap.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 18, 2010)

I think gatlinburg was pretty cool, but it was a tourist trap. I think they even charged half my right arm for parking


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 18, 2010)

STEELERS looking unstopable yesterday.

I'm happy.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 18, 2010)

At least the Panther's didn't lose this weekend.


----------



## Supe (Oct 18, 2010)

Jets gave me a bit of a scare there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2010)

^My throwback socks (the hideous vertically striped ones from last year) couldn't put Denver over the top.

Also, thanks for making my Sunday afternoon stressful New England. I just wanted another good old fashioned romp like the MNF game vs. Miami. We were hollering at the TV loud enough that the dogs got scared and went upstairs.

Welcome back Deion Branch, lookin' sharp!

And what's up with some of that ultra conservative play calling Belichick? I know you're criticized for being too aggressive often enough, but did you include your ballsiness in the Moss trade? Ugh.

Oh well, a win's a win. I'll take 4-1 any year.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 18, 2010)

GO FLAMING THUMBTACKS!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 18, 2010)

My wife and I do a friendly round of picks each week. I picked Tenn tonight (she picked Jax), so if the Thumbtacks win, we will be even for the season after 6 weeks. The winner of the season gets a Pats sweatshirt at the end of the year.


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 18, 2010)

^^^ The *winner*?!?!? :huh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 24, 2010)

Holy crap I aged 10 years during that 4th quarter.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 24, 2010)

:tt:

Fumble or not, glad its a W


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 25, 2010)

^ The Fins got hosed. The refs should just stop insulting our intelligence and wear Steelers jerseys the rest of the season.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2010)

:tt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2010)

^Pats-Squealers coming up November 14 in Pittsburgh on the Sunday night game. Should be a good one.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 25, 2010)

Panthers finally got a W! This was the first time all season that our offense actually looked like it belongs in the NFL.


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 25, 2010)

I cant believe how many turnovers there were in the 'Skins/Bears games. If you factor in the picked off pass that was called back on a penalty I think there were more interceptions then completed passes. Ugly win but Ill take it. GO REDSKINS!


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 25, 2010)

Dallas and NY tonight. In the NFC BEast my hatred list (from most hated to least hated) goes:

1) Dallas

2) Philly

3) NY

Unfortunately due the 'Skins win and the Philly lose, Im going to need Dallas to beat the Giants tonight to keep Washington in striking distance of the top of the division. 'Tis a strange time when I would actually cheer for the Cowboys.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2010)

It's odd when you have to root for a rival to help your team. I wanted Miami to beat Pittsburgh yesterday. If the Pats won, there'd only be one other 5-1 team left, if they lost, they'd be tied with Miami but ahead on tiebreakers.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2010)

^^ Must rout for division foes to lose first, then worry about playoff placings within the AFC. Gotta win that division before all else. So go STEELERS.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2010)

Is it me or does it seem like we see way to much of the NFC East on MNF?


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2010)

YUP. Screw the NFC crap east division


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2010)

I enjoyed the highlights from the Saints / Browns Game all those special teams trick plays looked good on the highlight real, plus any time the saints lose its a good thing


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 25, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> I cant believe how many turnovers there were in the 'Skins/Bears games. If you factor in the picked off pass that was called back on a penalty I think there were more interceptions then completed passes. Ugly win but Ill take it. GO REDSKINS!


I know!!! It was painful to watch.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll check back in when the state of Colorado learns how to play football.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 25, 2010)

We had how many turnovers in the first half?







We're really 2-5?


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 26, 2010)

Double whammy: Giants win and Romo (who is my fantasy football QB) is out for two months.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2010)

Go Birds!

&amp; yes that was offensive passing interference, but if a skinny WR can stiff arm a Ravens DB and put him on his ass then I dont think it should have been a penalty either 

I dont have NFL network, but they broadcasted it for the local game, are all NFL network games that bad? very vanilla, slow, boring commentators...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 12, 2010)

DV - you and I are gonna have to agree to disagree this weekend.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 12, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Go Birds!
> 
> &amp; yes that was offensive passing interference, but if a skinny WR can stiff arm a Ravens DB and put him on his ass then I dont think it should have been a penalty either
> 
> I dont have NFL network, but they broadcasted it for the local game, are all NFL network games that bad? very vanilla, slow, boring commentators...


The Falcon's QB is really good. They do not talk about him too much in TV but, IMHO, he is very good.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 14, 2010)

I was a HUGE Falcons fan the other night, and of course

HERE WE GO STEELERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:tt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 14, 2010)

Dammit Cleveland, couldn't you have done something in OT, even just end up with a tie?

The Pats have the Squealers tonight, Colts next week, A Lions team that always gets amped up for the Thanksgiving game, and then the Jets on MNF. I was hoping for a little cushion in the division.

I am pumped to have tickets for the Monday night game next month though. I was supposed to go against the Colts, but due to a schedule conflict, I swapped tickets with a guy from class.


----------



## MadDawg (Nov 14, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Go Birds!
> 
> &amp; yes that was offensive passing interference, but if a skinny WR can stiff arm a Ravens DB and put him on his ass then I dont think it should have been a penalty either
> 
> I dont have NFL network, but they broadcasted it for the local game, are all NFL network games that bad? very vanilla, slow, boring commentators...



The commentators were awful Thursday night--I wound up just muting it.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 14, 2010)

STEELERS will need to overcome all these injuries. This sucks, but we'll get those pats


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2010)

rlyflag:

Good work Patriots!! I was honestly surprise to see them win at all tonight, much less winning it comfortably.

They get killed by the Browns and then handle Steelers on the road just fine. I don't get this team sometimes.

Interesting to see the Cowboys show up today. A coworker of mine has Giants season tickets, and is probably pretty sad on his trip back to MA tonight.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2010)

at our neighborhood halloween party a guy dressed up as "RothlisRAPER" pretty funny will have to see if I can find a pick of his costume..


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2010)

Steelers defense did not show up last night. Neither did the offense in the first half. I don't know what happened there. VTE, I would say that game was maybe more about the lack of Steelers than it was about the Pats.

I've not seen them play that bad all year, and that includes the pathetic showing in New Orleans.

As long as we turn it around and get healthy by playoffs.

:tt:


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2010)

Back to back on the road OT wins for my Jets. They sure don't make it easy on me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow the bears actually came to play yesterday. Good game for the first time in a long time this season.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 15, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Steelers defense did not show up last night. Neither did the offense in the first half. I don't know what happened there. VTE, I would say that game was maybe more about the lack of Steelers than it was about the Pats.
> I've not seen them play that bad all year, and that includes the pathetic showing in New Orleans.


The o-linemen missing for Pittsburgh made for a rough night for Roethlisberger. He was hurried all night and they couldn't get anything going.

I'm pass out tired right now though after staying up all night.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 15, 2010)

With Buffalo winning yesterday the Panthers can no longer say "At least we're better than the Bills." Maybe we'll get the first pick of the draft next year. That's about the only good thing that can come from this season.


----------



## Supe (Nov 15, 2010)

Still pissed that the Texans lost on that BS swatted Hail Mary play, though.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Supe said:


> Still pissed that the Texans lost on that BS swatted Hail Mary play, though.


Saw the replay of that a couple times...that was AWESOME!!!!!!!

Although the player totally ignored the mascot that was trying to get to him for celebration.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 15, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Steelers defense did not show up last night. Neither did the offense in the first half. I don't know what happened there. VTE, I would say that game was maybe more about the lack of Steelers than it was about the Pats.
> ...


Agreed. Against a mediocre team, they may have been alright still, but the Pats were good enough to exploit the hell out of it.

It showed.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 15, 2010)

The Flaming Thumbtacks laid an egg against the Big Fish yesterday. I need Peyton Manning to keel over to have any chance of winning my AFC South bet.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 15, 2010)

For a team thats 4-4 the Redskins have gotten an awful lot of TV time this years. Not that Im complaining, but I would hope they could maybe step it up tonight and not embarass me. Another rib crushing sandwiching of Vick would be nice too.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2010)

It's Colts week! I had tickets to this thing but had to finagle them for another game due to schedule conflicts...argh.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 19, 2010)

PARTY HAT ROCKS


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2010)

I only with the Pats D rocked that hard...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 21, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 21, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> FUCK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Agreed! It makes it better that it ended with a Satan Manning interception.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

I cannot understand the Manny Hating thing. The guy is just freaking good. On the other hand Brady is freaking good too. How can you hate one and not the other? Let me guess...you are a New England fan. It was a good game and Manning, for a guy that is that " good" , threw three pics. That is not good. Any backup QB can do that. At the end of the day the Pats did not win. They were walking backwards. Manning did lose it when he forced a throw.

I would call Satan a guy like Michael Vick. Is the only football player that I do not like, and not because his football, it is because he is a piece of trash. Period. Also he plays for the Eagles. As a football player he is incredible. It is the good thing about not having ties with any team. You can enjoy the game regardless the outcome.

How about Seymour? What a Gary Brown. He should be suspended for the rest of the season. What a coward!!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 21, 2010)

By the way, just saw that Vick and the Eagles and winning against the Giants. I am not watching that game. Do not want to see Vick doing his thing again.


----------



## Supe (Nov 22, 2010)

Have under 30 seconds left to play? Give me Sanchez throwing to Holmes. Seems to be a safe bet the past few weeks!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2010)

Well,

The STEELERS made the Raiders look stupid. then I watched the end of the Pats-Colts game. Since the Pats made the Steelers look stupid last week, then beat the Colts this week, I'd say the Pats are once again the real deal.

Big Ben sucks anymore. Can we trade him for 1st pick and take Andrew Luck this year? that would be sweet.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Big Ben sucks anymore. Can we trade him for 1st pick and take Andrew Luck this year? that would be sweet.


No, he needs to be a Panther next year!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Since the Pats made the Steelers look stupid last week, then beat the Colts this week, I'd say the Pats are once again the real deal.


They won, but the last 8 or 9 minutes of that game was agonizing for NE fans.

Assuming both the Pats and Jets win very winnable games Thursday, that Pats-Jets showdown in a couple weeks will probably decide the #1 seed in the AFC. I'm honestly surprised both are as good as they are.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2010)

^^^ NOT SO FAST MY FRIEND......

The Steelers still have the:

BILLS

RAVENS

BENGALS

JETS

PANTHERS

BROWNS

If they Beat all those, especially the JETS adn the RAVENS,

then......

still anything can happen


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2010)

Bills, Bengals, Panthers eh? That's a Who's Who list of NFL Teams that suck.

Though I will be a Steeler fan for Jets week.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey now, Pats remaining schedule isn't much better. 

I see a Pats-Steelers matchup in the playoffs......


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 22, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Bills, Bengals, *Panthers* eh? That's a Who's Who list of NFL Teams that suck.
> Though I will be a Steeler fan for Jets week.


I'd usually take exception to this, but who am I kidding, the Panthers suck a big one!


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 22, 2010)

I am a certified Payton Manning hater. No reason really other then Ive always hated the Colts and thus Manning.

Im a bit of a closeted Patriots fan so I was glad to see them whooping up on the Steelers and Colts in the last few weeks.

Throw in another ugly win for the 'skins and it was a pretty good week for football.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2010)

Manning changes plays at the line...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 22, 2010)

Brad Childress just got sacked.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2010)

^


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 22, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Brad Childress just got sacked.


Did the Vikings fire him? Now I have the feeling favre will come back for another season.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 22, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Did the Vikings fire him? Now I have the feeling favre will come back for another season.


Yep, the Vike's fired him.

As of right now, Farve is "revaluating" his options.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 22, 2010)

What, is he contemplating a new career sending cockshots to interns?


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 22, 2010)

^^ Ha! He might as well!


----------



## Supe (Nov 23, 2010)

I hope he adds jumping off a building to his option list.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 23, 2010)

And so the coaching carosel begins.......... already.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm surprised Fox and/or Singletary haven't been canned.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

I do not know much about football, other than foosball is the devil, but that game between Atlanta and Green Bay has been fun to watch. Both QBs are pretty good to me, under rated, if you ask me. You do not hear their name in ESPN too often but they, IMHO, look very good to me both.

Rodgers is doing wonders with a team that seems unable to run the ball and Ryan is making every clutch pass. Of course, it is great to have a TE like Gonzalez in your team.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

Stupid Chicago Bears cannot stop the criminal. Looks like the are going to blow a 12 point lead with less than 2 minutes to play.

Never mind. They recovered the On Side Kick. I was ready to hear all the Michael Vick is some sort of lesser god talk again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 28, 2010)

Go bears!!! I think the stats showed the bears handed Vick his first interception since 2006.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 28, 2010)

Damn, so close to a W. At least we're still the front runners for the 1st pick. Can't believe it was Kasay that lost it for us though.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 28, 2010)

Go Lightning Bolts!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 28, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Go bears!!! I think the stats showed the bears handed Vick his first interception since 2006.


He has not play too much but it is still an outstanding stat.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2010)

And even then, it was on a tipped ball.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 29, 2010)

I loved seeing Peyton get picked off 4 times, 2 of them for touchdowns, and get his ass kicked at home.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 29, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Go bears!!! I think the stats showed the bears handed Vick his first interception since 2006.


I think the Feds picked him off pretty good in '07...

We got Jags-Giants and Pack-Falcons at 1 PM in my area. Both were good games, I kept flipping back and forth. I lost both games in my weekly bet with the mrs. but they were entertaining to watch.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 29, 2010)

Thoughts on the week:

The Falcons looked pretty good, even though the game was close.

Pittsburgh/Buffalo: I feel bad for the dude who dropped that pass in the endzone in OT.

The 'skins dropped a real stink bomb. Crap, crap, crap. Cant run, cant score, cant stop anyone. How do they have FIVE wins??? Wouldnt surprise me if they were 2-9 right now.

Three words: SUCK. IT. MANNING. Although on the second pick-six Reggie Wayne got held and the refs blew the call. Since Wayne is on my fantasy team that sort of sucks. But watching Manning whine to the refs while the play was still going on was pretty funny.

Washington, Dallas and Philly lost, but the NYG's won. Ugly week for the NFC BEast.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2010)

I still think Vick did not deserve a second chance. What he did was horrendous. Dog fighting is a bloody thing. What kind of sick maniac enjoys that? Was that for money? I do not think so.

Thank God that his little brother blew it before somebody in the NFL fell in love with him.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Pittsburgh/Buffalo: I feel bad for the dude who dropped that pass in the endzone in OT.


I was saying this morning, that guy may need to be on suicide watch today.... damn..


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 29, 2010)

not that what he did isn't wrong, but why do people get worse punishments for abusing animals than they do for abusing humans?

...back to football talk.

Even if it was tipped, it wasn't that big of a tip. If my memory serves be right there were 3 bears players on the immediate vacinity so even without the minor tip, it easily could have been caught by CHicago.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 29, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > Pittsburgh/Buffalo: I feel bad for the dude who dropped that pass in the endzone in OT.
> ...


Someone jumped at the Bears game last night and died. The radio this morning said witnesses saw the guy run to the railing and jump. A twentysomething yr old. They didn't say if he was totally plastered and just did something stupid or a suicide.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2010)

What in the blue sky happened to Dleg's and Snick's stories?


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> What in the blue sky happened to Dleg's and Snick's stories?


writers block. I was going to try again this week


----------



## udpolo15 (Nov 29, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > FusionWhite said:
> ...



sounds like he was trying to grab a smoke behind the columns.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 29, 2010)

It turns out God is to blame for that dropped pass in the Steeler/Bills game.

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2010/11/29/w...ed-ball/?hpt=T2

After the game, Johnson's twitter account filed this faithy tweet:

@StevieJohnson13

I PRAISE YOU 24/7!!!!!! AND THIS HOW YOU DO ME!!!!! YOU EXPECT ME TO LEARN FROM THIS??? HOW???!!! ILL NEVER FORGET THIS!! EVER!!! THX THO...

This made me laugh:

"This brings us to a larger theological question: Does God hate the Buffalo Bills? You may remember this is the very team that lost four straight Superbowls."


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2010)

Given the end of the Carolina game and the rest of their season, I'd say he's hating on the Panthers the most right now!


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 29, 2010)

Supe said:


> Given the end of the Carolina game and the rest of their season, I'd say he's hating on the Panthers the most right now!


You could say that he's looking out for us and making sure we get the 1st pick next year. That's the way I'm seeing it at least.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 29, 2010)

Not only are the Broncos bad at football, they're bad at cheating at football as well.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Not only are the Broncos bad at football, they're bad at cheating at football as well.


There is a rumor running. It says that McDaniels will be out before the end of the season.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Not only are the Broncos bad at football, they're bad at cheating at football as well.
> ...


With my luck, my alma mater (University of Colorado) will hire him.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 29, 2010)

What is wrong with the Denver Broncos FL_B? What is the talk at 5,280'?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2010)

reminds me of the St Louis Rams, Kurt Warner "Thank You Jesus" stuff after they wont the super bowl,,

something tell me that God / jesus doesnt really give a shit about the super bowl?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 29, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> What is wrong with the Denver Broncos FL_B? What is the talk at 5,280'?


I don't read blogs, etc. My feeling is that the team is underperforming, the coaching isn't good, but also that the Broncos are OLD. Second oldest defense in the NFL, IIRC. Strange draft pick for Tebow. I don't see him as a franchise QB, unless he makes dramatic changes to his playing style. In other words, I have no idea.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 29, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Not only are the Broncos bad at football, they're bad at cheating at football as well.





> All right. Now, when Bill Belichick got caught with his camera, he did not panic. He simply said what every good white cheater says when caught: "I mis-interpreted the rules." It's what you must also say when caught cheating! "I mis-interpreted the rules." Say it with me.


----------



## Supe (Nov 29, 2010)

HOOOOOOOW DO I REEEEEEEEEEACH DEEZ KEEEEEEEDS?!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 29, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> something tell me that God / jesus doesnt really give a shit about the super bowl?


I made a similar statement to my wife last night, we were watching PUNKIN CHUNKIN, and the one team was praying before the launch for a successful toss.

I said, "Yeah, like the big guy upstairs gives two shits about how far a pumpkin is thrown"

Gimme a break.

so of course, she has to come back with all this "His ability to design and build the machine.. blah blah blah"....


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2010)

what happened that caused the throwdown in the titans / texans game? They keep showing the brawl, but never said what started it?


----------



## Supe (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know what caused it, but I can't begin to believe that there were no suspensions.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 30, 2010)

Corteland Finnegan (the one on the receiving end of those punches) was voted the 6th dirtiest player in a poll last season by other NFL players. He was quoted as saying that his goal was to be #1 on the list this season.

Watching the replay of the fight it definately looks like he started it. Andre Johnson decided to finish it.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 30, 2010)

saw the replay between the noon and 3pm games. Wow...they hardly ever show the fighting in football on tv. With all the pads that really just leaves the head open to attack. looks like he got a few good ones in. No penalties during the game and apparently no league sanctions. They must follow the same rules as hockey if it happens after the whistle then no penalties.

There was some punches in the bears game too, but nothing as bad. again, i was suprised they showed it on tv.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 30, 2010)

Did anyone make it through that whole game last night? Woof. They were making fun of the game and teams right from the booth during the game.

Could they have hawked next week's game _any_ more?


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 30, 2010)

49er's and Cardinals? No thanks.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 30, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 30, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> What is wrong with the Denver Broncos FL_B? What is the talk at 5,280'?


Linky


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2010)

Can it be Monday please?

(Only time in my life I will say this I bet)


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 3, 2010)

STEELERS have a huge Sunday night game this week.

And I'm not liking all these injuries. They better suck it up and kick some Raven arse


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 4, 2010)

Wife and I made our picks for the week last night. This was a tough one, Steelers are banged up but always seem to have the Ravens number. Went with Pittsburgh.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

Colts' defense is a joke and their offense, that is Payton Manning, is horrible. Two pics already and unable to run. Colts are lucky Kitna is the Boys' QB because with Romo it would be 28-7 Cowboys.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 5, 2010)

...and Manning does it again. Loose the game on another pic, his fourth of the game.

The Bucs are giving the Falcons all they can handle.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 5, 2010)

Those Tampa Bay creamsicles jerseys with Bucco Bruce rule!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 5, 2010)

Peyton is showing his true colors. Give him a little adversity and he crumbles like a little girl.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

It amazed me that the Panthers actually looked like a NFL team for the first half yesterday. They showed their true colors in the second half. Come on Luck!


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

Despite the win, I think the Panthers are worse than last years Lions.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

Its hate the panties week here in Atlanta!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Its hate the panties week here in Atlanta!


..and that means.......


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

Supe said:


> Despite the win, I think the Panthers are worse than last years Lions.


Can't argue much with that.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 6, 2010)

SapperPE said:


> What happened to Dwayne Bowe?!?! He's on my fantasy team and for a guy who has been getting 40 - 50 points per week, to turn up a goose egg is concerning. Did anybody watch that game?


Damnit. I have him too. I havent checked the fantasy results (blocked at work) but Bowe has been a beast this year.

Another week, another Redskins turd. They must have the worst running game in the entire NFC. That offensive line is absolutely terrible. I guess it doesnt help that Portis and Torrain are both out.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

Big game tonight for my Jets. Hoping a win over the Pats more or less locks up a playoff spot for them. Don't care if its ugly like all their other wins, as long as they get one. Of course, I'm going to have the flip the NFL a big middle finger for not starting MNF games until f*cking 8:30.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

Steelers snuck out with another one. Polamalu gets credit for that win. He is a freak


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2010)

Supe said:


> Big game tonight for my Jets. Hoping a win over the Pats more or less locks up a playoff spot for them. Don't care if its ugly like all their other wins, as long as they get one. Of course, I'm going to have the flip the NFL a big middle finger for not starting MNF games until f*cking 8:30.


If you see a guy in Section 338 of Gillette flipping you off, that'll be me, assuming I can still feel my fingers at that point.

The wife and I are so stoked for this game.









> Steelers snuck out with another one. Polamalu gets credit for that win. He is a freak


I really wanted to watch that whole game, but knew I'd never make it through SNF and MNF.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> If you see a guy in Section 338 of Gillette flipping you off, that'll be me, assuming I can still feel my fingers at that point.



I'll be sure to flip you off from the comfort of my own home, alternating sips between hot cocoa and Sailor Jerry's.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2010)

Sip away...he's all yours.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

No, but this is:


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2010)

SapperPE said:


> What happened to Dwayne Bowe?!?! He's on my fantasy team and for a guy who has been getting 40 - 50 points per week, to turn up a goose egg is concerning. Did anybody watch that game?






FusionWhite said:


> SapperPE said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to Dwayne Bowe?!?! He's on my fantasy team and for a guy who has been getting 40 - 50 points per week, to turn up a goose egg is concerning. Did anybody watch that game?
> ...


Two words: Champ Bailey.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

RIP, Dandy Don Meredith.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

In the past 2 games, Peyton Manning has 8 touchdown passes...4 to his own team, and 4 to the opposing team.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

DK, Atlanta fans generally refer to the Carolina Panthers as the "Panties" 

I think we play them this week....hopefully we wont need the last minute luck / magic that we have needed the last 4 games...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> DK, Atlanta fans generally refer to the Carolina Panthers as the "Panties"
> I think we play them this week....hopefully we wont need the last minute luck / magic that we have needed the last 4 games...


So, panties huh? Somehow I don't think this one will go down to the wire.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 6, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > DK, Atlanta fans generally refer to the Carolina Panthers as the "Panties"
> ...


Isn't that what Jimmy Clausen wears?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

I am sure every division has there names..

In the NFC South we Falcons Fans refer to our division foes:

Saints = "The Aints'

Buc's = "The Succanears"

Panthers = " The Panties"

Childish I know...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2010)

:bananalama:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Buc's = "The Succanears"


One of my college buddies is a huge Buccaneer's fan...so we used to call them the Tampax Bay Fuckin' Queers.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 6, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Buc's = "The Succanears"
> ...


That throwback guy on their helmet looks like a total bone smuggler.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> :bananalama:



As long as Habba the Gut keeps winning games, he's a-ok with me!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

The Steelers did enough to win another fan. My wife is a Steeler fan now. She loved the way they play(that means energy and intensity) against a very tough team. She was sold as soon as she saw the blood in Big Ben's nose and the way #43(or the TV shampoo guy)took the ball away and kept running down the field to protect the ball carrier. I have to tell her today that Roethlisberger is a compulsive rapist. That may change her opinion.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^ Yeah, but Polamalu more than makes up for #7.

Tell her as a life long STEELERS fan, I'm ready to trade Ben off ASAP. But the broken nose, broken foot, and still in the game is STEELER football


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> ^^^ Yeah, but Polamalu more than makes up for #7.
> 
> Tell her as a life long STEELERS fan, I'm ready to trade Ben off ASAP. But the broken nose, broken foot, and still in the game is STEELER football


Oh, and I forgot to mention he had a problem with the foot. They mentioned and she asked but I, do not remember why, started to talk about something else. Seriously, it is a shame Big Ben has those off the field issues. He is a heck of a football player. That play when he avoided the sack/fumble almost at the end has to be one of the most courageous plays of the year. That play also had my wife talking about "foosball" and that, my friend, is almost a signal of the end of the days.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 6, 2010)

OK Supe, I'm heading out to the stadium.

If the Pats win, I humiliate you and revoke your posting abilities so you can't fight back.

If the Jets win, I humiliate you and revoke your posting abilities and at least say hey I saw it in person.

And forget Brady or Sanchez, my man crush is on Welker.


----------



## Supe (Dec 6, 2010)

Eh, I don't have a man crush on any of them, but who am I to judge? :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 6, 2010)

I saw this one coming a week ago....

Broncos fire Coach McDaniels

Now I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 7, 2010)

Supe - I have no voice left and no circulation in my toes, but wanted to comment on the game of the year.

That last drive had me scared. One more first down, and the Jets could have been in position to try for a field goal with 1:45 left to cut it to a 6 score deficit.

I've also developed a nervous twitch. Seems every 5 or 6 minutes, I just stick both of my hands straight up in the air, I can't figure it out. Must be from the stress of the game.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 7, 2010)

oh damn.

twas an ass whopping before Christmas.......


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 7, 2010)

For some reason it was obvious that Mark Sanchez &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; Tom Brady. This is what happens when you poke a bear, sorry, a Patriot. If I was Coach Ryan, for his mental sanity, leave Brady alone. Look what all the talk brought to him and the Jets.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL, that was a sad, sad sight. NY sure picked a great night to take the day off. By 9:15 I was already watching Top Gear, and then went to bed.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 7, 2010)

On the news this morning they talked about Brady's comment after the game.

"We don't listen to the hype," Brady said. "I don't think we ever have. We really take after our coach and he says 'When you win, say little. When you lose, say less."

Maybe the Jets need to listen to this advice.


----------



## Supe (Dec 7, 2010)

Ryan may be a fat, ignorant loudmouth, but whatever he's done to that team took them from a dismal '09 season to a 9-3 record and split games with the Pats. If he needs to keep jawing to keep that up, so be it IMO. I don't care what they have to do to get there, I'm just tired of my shitty NY teams losing. At least my Knicks have won 10 of their last 11!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 7, 2010)

Who wants to waste some time? It's G**damn snack time with Rex Ryan!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 7, 2010)

There goes my productivity this afternoon.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> I saw this one coming a week ago....
> Broncos fire Coach McDaniels
> 
> Now what?


I'm pissed about this. Not about the fact that Kid McD was fired, but when. On a day that my alma mater hires their next head coach, the Donkeys steal the limelight, FU, Broncos. FU.

The Donkeys owe Shanahan and McDaniels a combined $15 Mil next year, on top of whatever the new HC will make. ESPN is saying that Bowlen will go "in the family" and hire someone that has been associated with the team. Troy Calhoun (Air Force HC) is a name being mentioned. I wouldn't be all that happy with that. I don't know who would be best, and with the labor uncertainty, is hiring a high profile HC a good idea right now?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 8, 2010)

Dan Reeves


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 8, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> Dan Reeves


That train has sailed. Or that ship left the station. I can't remember which. I was thinking Herm Edwards might be an interesting hire. Outside the family, but I'm starting to think that the former head coaches that go into analysis for CBS, Fox and ESPN get a different view of things that might make them a better HC than they were before.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 8, 2010)

^And seriously, if you're gonna tape the other team, don't tape a shitty team at a glorified exhibition in England. Tape your Superbowl opponent. Straight up bush league right there.


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2010)

Easy now, they need to take baby steps. Start by videotaping Carolina and go from there.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey, easy with the put downs! Don't kick a man when he's down.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 9, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Hey, easy with the put downs! Don't kick a man when he's down.



But thats the easiest and most fun time to kick someone.


----------



## Supe (Dec 9, 2010)

But it's the Panthers. If I can't kick them when they're down, I'll never get the chance


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2010)

Now there's a Panthers tight end I could watch all day.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 9, 2010)

... damn...


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 9, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Now there's a Panthers tight end I could watch all day.


Now that's what I'm talking about. That's the only reason to go to a game this year.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 9, 2010)

See, you've got something as fans we don't.

Poor slobs like me in the northeast get stuck watching cheerleaders in track suits and hats and mittens this time of year.

At least the minutemen in the end zone have muskets. If I can't see cleavage, at least let me see people shooting stuff.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 9, 2010)

STEELERS = FOOTBALL not cheerleaders

Save that crap for Cowchips and their Cowgirls.


----------



## afrey22 (Dec 10, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> STEELERS = FOOTBALL not cheerleaders
> Save that crap for Cowchips and their Cowgirls.


That's only because the women in Pittsburgh are hideous.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2010)

Better keep her away from Big Ben.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 10, 2010)

Supe said:


> Better keep her away from Big Ben.


If he gets too close he'll be locked into her gravitational pull.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2010)

She'd fit in pretty nicely on the offensive line though.


----------



## afrey22 (Dec 10, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> She'd fit in pretty nicely on the offensive line though.


That might be the only thing she ever fits nicely into.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Better keep her away from Big Ben.
> ...



"Were caught in their tractor beam theres nothing I can do!"

_in the background the wookie growls..._


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 10, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]In what way is an NFL career like an engineering career?[/SIZE]

(By about age 40, most participants are washed up)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 10, 2010)

Exengineeer said:


> [SIZE=12pt]In what way is an NFL career like an engineering career?[/SIZE]
> (By about age 40, most participants are washed up)


You, sir, are a troll. You keep making posts like this simply to get a reaction. It worked the first time, but thankfully, I have noticed that you aren't getting the angry responses you seek to your obvious troll posts. If you have nothing useful, or useless but entertaining, things to say, please move along.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Exengineeer said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt]In what way is an NFL career like an engineering career?[/SIZE]
> ...


ZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :appl: :appl:

As a representative from the 40+ Engineers Club thanks for this response WilH.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 11, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Exengineeer said:
> ...


As another member of that same club, I concur.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 11, 2010)

oh, my eyes.

must try to redeem somewhat.....


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 12, 2010)

The roof of the Metrodome collapsed early this morning, and the Giants are stuck in Kansas City.

I guess no football for the Vikes today!


----------



## Dexman PE (Dec 12, 2010)

That video of the roof collapse is pretty cool, but still a little anti-climatic...


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 12, 2010)

The Metrodome roof was designed by Geiger Berger Associates. Based on this failure, will they be sued or prosecuted under any civil law that covers this event? Should they be sued or prosecuted?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 12, 2010)

Exengineeer said:


> The Metrodome roof was designed by Geiger Berger Associates. Based on this failure, will they be sued or prosecuted under any civil law that covers this event? Should they be sued or prosecuted?


This is actually the 4th time it has collapsed from snow loading. It experienced partial collapses in 1981, 1982, and 1983. I think since then, a snow removal plan was developed and followed religiously. What caused this collapse was the fact that conditions were so bad during the winter storm that the guy in charge of snow removal pulled his crew off the job for the sake of their safety. The consequence of abandoning snow removal duty was a collapse of the dome. I don't think there will be any lawsuits over the collapse. It's an unfortunate side effect of the design they chose...not really an engineering error. They could have avoided this problem by building a rigid roof structure, but that would have cost significantly more.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 12, 2010)

Had a rough weekend.

The Pats game made it a little more "bearable".


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh man, was the pun really necessary?

LOL


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 12, 2010)

Didn't even realize it until after I typed it.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 13, 2010)

I hope the Pats get all of these Ass-Whoopin's out of their system, and cool down by playoffs. As of right now, they look to be in a different league.

damn it.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

Another Redskins loss this week. They freaking botched an extra point that would have sent it to overtime. At least Torain looked like an animal. We need to send Portis out to pasture.


----------



## Wes (Dec 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Exengineeer said:
> 
> 
> > The Metrodome roof was designed by Geiger Berger Associates. Based on this failure, will they be sued or prosecuted under any civil law that covers this event? Should they be sued or prosecuted?
> ...


Maybe not an engineering error, but the engineers in charge should have pointed out that it sometimes snows in Minnesota, and therefore building a roof that would collapse because of snow accumulation was a dumb idea.


----------



## udpolo15 (Dec 13, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I hope the Pats get all of these Ass-Whoopin's out of their system, and cool down by playoffs. As of right now, they look to be in a different league.
> damn it.



They looked like they were playing indoors on turf yesterday. As a bears fan, that was hard to watch, but rather get beat like that than to whiff an extra point for the loss.


----------



## udpolo15 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wes said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Exengineeer said:
> ...



it comes down to a cost benefit analysis. It has only happened in few times in 30 years so I am sure the cost to repair is still less than a rigid roof structure.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 13, 2010)

aren't the viking looking for a new home for next season anyways...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 13, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> aren't the viking looking for a new home for next season anyways...


Next year is the last year of their lease at the Metrodome. They have been lobbying Minneapolis for a new venue for about a decade, but they don't want to spend tax dollars on a new stadium while they have huge budget shortfalls for necessary expenses. Two groups from Los Angeles have approached the Viks trying to get them to relocate.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > aren't the viking looking for a new home for next season anyways...
> ...



Move the LA Vikings to the NFC West and the Rams into the NFC North. The teams save on inter-conference airfare and the owners can then reduce ticket prices. The reduced ticket prices stimulates the economy and we all get raises. Thank you NFL!


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 13, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


It's really all Al Gore's fault. The designer had assumed that due to global warming the average winter temperature in Minnesota would be 85 degrees by 2010 but thanks to legislation to reduce CO2 emissions that hasn't happened.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2010)

What % of construction cost does an NFL normally pay for the stadium? I would hope (as a taxpayer) it would be a large percentage.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 13, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> What % of construction cost does an NFL normally pay for the stadium? I would hope (as a taxpayer) it would be a large percentage.


I think the Vikings proposed paying for 1/3 of the construction cost out of their money with the city picking up the other 2/3.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> What % of construction cost does an NFL normally pay for the stadium? I would hope (as a taxpayer) it would be a large percentage.



I bet its actually really low. Most professional sports teams have perfected the "Build us a stadium or we're moving to a new city" play. Plus teams "pay" for the stadium by leasing it to play games in, which probably means the payback period is stretched out of several decades.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 13, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I think the Vikings proposed paying for 1/3 of the construction cost out of their money with the city picking up the other 2/3.


Everyone seems to forget that the Vikes won't budge on a retractable roof stadium. It would cost $900+ million.

Target Field (the new Twins Stadium) was ~$550 million.

TCF Field (University of Minnesota football stadium) was ~$350 million.

No wonder we won't pay for a damn stadium!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 13, 2010)

I dont really care for the Cowboys but that looks like one helluva stadium!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 13, 2010)

Why doesn't Charlotte have a Lingerie Football Team? That would be a team I could really get behind, even when they're losing!


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 13, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> I dont really care for the Cowboys but that looks like one helluva stadium!


I saw it from an airplane while I was landing at DFW and its impressive from the air. The acoustics of the place hopefully amplifies the sound of 100,000 crying cowboys fans.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 14, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the Pats get all of these Ass-Whoopin's out of their system, and cool down by playoffs. As of right now, they look to be in a different league.
> ...



Yeah, the Bears were hard to watch. In fact they were IMPOSSIBLE to watch at my house, when the Pats went up by a bunch and CBS switched us to another game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2010)

I was in suburban NY at the time. They get a NY CBS station and a CT CBS station, got to watch the Pats win and Jets lose at the same time.


----------



## TouchDown (Dec 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Why doesn't Charlotte have a Lingerie Football Team? That would be a team I could really get behind, even when they're losing!


#1 is getting a little "handsy".


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 14, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> #1 is getting a little "handsy".


can you blame her?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 14, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


they never even began the bears/pats game by us. got the sandiego game and the saints/rams (on two different stations)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2010)

> they never even began the bears/pats game by us.


Bears never began the game, period.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 14, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> Why doesn't Charlotte have a Lingerie Football Team? That would be a team I could really get behind, even when they're losing!



I thought they did, and they lost last weekend to Atlanta?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 14, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't Charlotte have a Lingerie Football Team? That would be a team I could really get behind, even when they're losing!
> ...


Touche.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 14, 2010)

favre stoped his starting record...what a shame


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2010)

Our long national nightmare is finally over...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2010)

Take this Snick!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 14, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> Our long national nightmare is finally over...


The nightmare is for others in the NFL. The Pats are on a mission. They look very dominant and superior right now. Hair issues or no Brady is in control.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't care what he does with his hair as long as he keeps slinging TDs. Sounds like Rogers might not be able to play against them on Sunday night. Pats would be a huge favorite if that was the case.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 15, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> I don't care what he does with his hair as long as he keeps slinging TDs. Sounds like Rogers might not be able to play against them on Sunday night. Pats would be a huge favorite if that was the case.


What a shame if Rogers cannot play. Would be a heck of a game if he can play but honestly, with or without Rogers, the Pats are on a league of their own right now. There is no team better than them in the NFL right now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2010)

^ I hope you are still singing that tune in early February.

Another clunker of a Thursday night game tonight. NFL Network is totally overrated, they have 8 generally bad matchups per year and the worst studio guys in the business.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2010)

^ agree, I have only seen two nfl network games, and the telecast was god awful, they dont have the razzle dazzle that fox does with there, even the cbs games are lacking, but no where as bad as the nfl network..


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 16, 2010)

Vikings to play a home game against the Bears in Atlanta?

According to this article it is a possibility

http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/footb...0,3856049.story


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Vikings to play a home game against the Bears in Atlanta?
> According to this article it is a possibility
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/footb...0,3856049.story


really, the radio here is saying they are playing at the university stadium and they are looking for volunteers to shovel the field and seating of snow.


----------



## udpolo15 (Dec 16, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> Vikings to play a home game against the Bears in Atlanta?
> According to this article it is a possibility
> 
> http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/footb...0,3856049.story



Sounds like a lot of work still needs to be done to get the stadium ready so we'll see (and the weather doesn't sound like it is cooperating). Plus the stadium is not setup for winter operations. Everything is open to the elements, bathrooms, concession, etc and do not have heaters. Plus no beer taps.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2010)

udpolo15 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Vikings to play a home game against the Bears in Atlanta?
> ...


all those things can be addressed it is just matter of if there is time. Bears played at U of I stadium while soldiers field was under renovation...they can bring in beer taps.

a bunch of sissy marys if they don't want to play in the snow.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2010)

> a bunch of sissy marys if they don't want to play in the snow.


QFT.

Hey Snick - the Bears didn't want to play in the snow on Sunday.

As for Atlanta, I had heard The big oil drum in Indy, but that might attract too many Chicago fans.

I say stick 'em in Denver, or Lambeau, or Gillette, or the Meadowlands. None of this dome lameness.

I'm all for them playing at the U of Minn stadium if they can prep it in time. Besides, the thought of going to a game where everyone wasn't belligerent and piss drunk sounds good to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> > a bunch of sissy marys if they don't want to play in the snow.
> 
> 
> QFT.
> ...


the sissy mary comment applies to the bears too. You signed up to play for team with an outdoor stadium with a sporting season that runs into winter...mother nature has been generous the past few year holding out with major snows until after the season ended. I remember watching bears games when I was little when the snow was worse than what they had this past weekend. The players stepped up and played. None of this whining.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> all those things can be addressed *it is just matter of if there is time*. Bears played at U of I stadium while soldiers field was under renovation...they can bring in beer taps.
> a bunch of sissy marys if they don't want to play in the snow.


Time is not on their side. Sure the bears played elsewhere while soldier field was under renovation but the difference there is that they knew soldier field would be under renovation so they made other plans accordingly. Given only a week to dig out a stadium from under what appears to be a lot of snow and ice, and prepare it for a professional football game seems a tall order. Forget beer, it doesn't sound like they have running water in that stadium yet!

Moving the game to Atlanta seems a bit crazy too.


----------



## udpolo15 (Dec 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> udpolo15 said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...



agree that they can all be addressed. One issue that even some of the Vikings players are concerned about is the frozen field. there are no heaters and while they can place a trap with heaters to thaw the field, it is expected that the field will freeze pretty quickly once the game starts given the temperature forecast


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2010)

what about green bay...thats sort of mid way between the two teams


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> what about green bay...thats sort of mid way between the two teams


I like it! "Brett Favre returns to Green Bay for one more time." I can see the headline now.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> what about green bay...thats sort of mid way between the two teams


that makes more sense to me than sending the game to Atlanta.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > what about green bay...thats sort of mid way between the two teams
> ...


but he liekly wouldn't be playing since he has no feeling in his right hand...or so say the papers


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


with those temperatures no one will have feeling in any extremities.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 16, 2010)

I just realized that if I win this week in Fantasy Football I get in the playoffs. A loss and Im done. I need Peterson and McNabb to step it up this week.

Last year I grabbed the last seed in the playoffs and managed to win the whole thing. Fingers crossed for a repeat.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> I just realized that if I win this week in Fantasy Football I get in the playoffs. A loss and Im done. I need Peterson and McNabb to step it up this week.
> Last year I grabbed the last seed in the playoffs and managed to win the whole thing. Fingers crossed for a repeat.


good luck!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 16, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> I just realized that if I win this week in Fantasy Football I get in the playoffs. A loss and Im done. I need Peterson and McNabb to step it up this week.
> Last year I grabbed the last seed in the playoffs and managed to win the whole thing. Fingers crossed for a repeat.


I pulled off the most incredible upset last weekend. Our league has 4 playoff spots, and I was in a 4 way tie for 4th. I had the least "Points For" which is the first tiebreaker, so basically, I needed all 3 of the others to lose. I beat one of them in my matchup by 2 points. The best team in the league beat one of the others. The worst team in the league came back on Monday night to beat the last one. The guy I beat was super pissed because he has something like the 2nd highest "Points For" value in the league, but finished at 7-7...everybody stepped up their game when they played him.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2010)

dont care for the viking or bears but if the seats were cheap (or free) and they have it in Atlanta may be hard to resist going...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 16, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> dont care for the viking or bears but if the seats were cheap (or free) and they have it in Atlanta may be hard to resist going...


you could turn it into a drinking game. Anytime Cutler gets sacked or intercepted you have to chug a beer. you'll be sloppy drunk before halftime, or at least out of money


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > dont care for the viking or bears but if the seats were cheap (or free) and they have it in Atlanta may be hard to resist going...
> ...


You wanna know what's sad? With the sorry state of the Broncos, I miss him.


----------



## udpolo15 (Dec 16, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> FusionWhite said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized that if I win this week in Fantasy Football I get in the playoffs. A loss and Im done. I need Peterson and McNabb to step it up this week.
> ...



The 8th place team in our league knocked off the top seed (who had demolished everyone all year) on the OT pick six in the Houston/Baltimore game.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 17, 2010)

I love NFL football but all these Thursday night games is too much to keep up with. I have a hard time justifying Thursday nights, all day Sunday (1 pm, 4 pm and late game) and then Monday night to watching football. Its too much...TOO MUCH I SAY!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2010)

^ :f_115m_e45d7af:


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't know who writes the articles that you guys are pulling, but the NFL has approved the Vikes vs Bears in TCF Stadium. (The U of M football stadium)

The "volunteers" were paid $10/hr to shovel and the snow will be gone this morning.

I'm still laughing at the Altanta stadium idea. Yesterday, my client suggested that we would play in Green Bay. Vikes vs Bears in GB??? That would be something to see!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> I don't know who writes the articles that you guys are pulling, but the NFL has approved the Vikes vs Bears in TCF Stadium. (The U of M football stadium)
> The "volunteers" were paid $10/hr to shovel and the snow will be gone this morning.
> 
> I'm still laughing at the Altanta stadium idea. Yesterday, my client suggested that we would play in Green Bay. Vikes vs Bears in GB??? That would be something to see!


I heard abou tthe volunteer thing from the radio, who knows where they got their info from.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2010)

Matt Flynn...thanks for making me nervous until the last play of the game. Hell of a first game.

Did the Pats actually complete a pass or get a first down the whole game? It really doesn't feel like it.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

F'in STEELER game has me pissed still.

I am mad at two things:

1. That the STEELERS played shitty enough to let the Jets stay in that game

2. That the refs were so freakin' blatant about it on the last drive of the Steelers.

The Steelers ended the game in the Red Zone, and should be ashamed for not getting in, but the refs had three very bad NO CALLS on interference in that drive. The one at the goal line, where the Jets safety was literally hanging onto Sanders Jersey, and it didn't get called was rediculous. I knew then, we weren't going to be able to win that game.


----------



## chaosiscash (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ Sucks, doesn't it, but I don't believe Squealers fans should be allowed to complain about the refs for the rest of the year after that Dolphins game.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

Steelers get screwed 15 out of the 16 games they play. The 'fins game happened to be the 1 out of 16. Refs messed up.

It usually doesn't seem this way, but this year, the Steelers have really had some questionable calls against them, or some questionable no calls.

they musta pissed someone off.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 20, 2010)

At least the Bengals won yesterday too, so that means the Panthers are still 1st in the Luck running! You know it's bad when you are watching your team win and you keep hoping that they'll either screw up and lose it or another team will win as well.


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2010)

Steelers let the Jets score actual touchdowns. It's their own fault!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2010)

I was way off on that game, we thought the Steelers would blows the doors off the place. But that's why they play the games.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> You know it's bad when you are watching your team win and you keep hoping that they'll either screw up and lose it or another team will win as well.



That is all NFL fans ever have in Michigan after Halloween.

There is a new draft projection story every week in the Detroit Free Press.

The only wrinkle this season is that a new labor agreement might give the top draft picks value again.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2010)

well the one benefit of being a 10 year season tix holder (falcons) I just paid my playoffs invoice for hopefully 2 home playoff games.. probably might as well take the opportunity to be face value NFC Championship game tickets, those dont generally come around very often , especially in Atlanta!

I had been trying to finf an extra pair of MNF tix for the Aints this Monday, damn things are going for 3X face value!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2010)

Saints &gt; falcons.

Be afraid. Be very afraid.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 21, 2010)

Sloppy game last night, but it was fun to watch. Favre really got the snot knocked out of him. I hope this finally convinces him to call it quits.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 21, 2010)

... before he makes his next comeback.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 21, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> well the one benefit of being a 10 year season tix holder (falcons) I just paid my playoffs invoice for hopefully 2 home playoff games.. probably might as well take the opportunity to be face value NFC Championship game tickets, those dont generally come around very often , especially in Atlanta!
> I had been trying to finf an extra pair of MNF tix for the Aints this Monday, damn things are going for 3X face value!


I looked at Pats playoff tickets on StubHub, and realized if I sell 2 or 3 vital organs, maybe I can sit in the last row.

If the MNF game - division rivals in December with playoff implications on the line - is anything like the one I went to, I can only imagine how hard the place will be rocking.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 21, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> Sloppy game last night, but it was fun to watch. Favre really got the snot knocked out of him. I hope this finally convinces him to call it quits.


That was an awesome sack by the rookie!!!! Something to brag about...


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 21, 2010)

AWESOME! In Minnesota they have taken to shooting up their own stadium, on purpose!

http://www.twincities.com/ci_16907645?nclick_check=1


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 22, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Steelers get screwed 15 out of the 16 games they play. The 'fins game happened to be the 1 out of 16. Refs messed up.
> It usually doesn't seem this way, but this year, the Steelers have really had some questionable calls against them, or some questionable no calls.
> 
> they musta pissed someone off.


you're right DV, the Steelers never get a call go their way...

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?i...e=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## gt2004 (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm excited about the Falcons. They were opening up limited public seats today. We had tickets back in 98 in case Minnesota lost and we got the NFC championship as a home game.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Steelers get screwed 15 out of the 16 games they play. The 'fins game happened to be the 1 out of 16. Refs messed up.
> ...


I wondered about that. It went to commercial, and we came back with a first down, I thought that the TV coverage had missed a play or something. I got confused at the moment, but quickly accepted it. Maybe that is why there were 3 interference NO CALLS immediately after that happened. The refs trying to 'make it right'.

Refs have been sucking lately.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2010)

What the heck... :blink:

Coach's Wife in Foot Fetish Videos?


----------



## Supe (Dec 22, 2010)

You've got to be a little off to marry RR in the first place.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2010)

^ :lmao:


----------



## kstatenupe (Dec 22, 2010)

I love my wifes feet. Maybe someone will start asking my boss questions.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 22, 2010)

My wife's feet are nasty from years of distance running.


----------



## Supe (Dec 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2010)

BWAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 23, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > Steelers get screwed 15 out of the 16 games they play. The 'fins game happened to be the 1 out of 16. Refs messed up.
> ...



Of all the teams I follow, the Lions get hosed by officials most often. There must be an unwritten ref rule: "Detroit sucks and commits a lot of penalties. So if you think they might have committed a foul, the probably did."

Suh get penalized all the time for things that would not be penalties if he weren't so strong. He just sends guys flying and it is like refs think, "That looked crazy ... must be a penalty."


----------



## willsee (Dec 23, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


I forget who they were playing but I saw Suh get penalized for the shove to the back of a QB who was scrambling at the end of a game. Clean shove but "looked" like a forearm to the back of the head.


----------



## ALBin517 (Dec 23, 2010)

w0cyru01 said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...



The trend I find disturbing in the NFL is calls like those that seem to have less to do with what a guy did and more to do with how how hard he did it. It's like the NFL will allow anything as long as the players are gentle about it.

But regarding the Suh "forearm" on Cutler, what kind of idiot would forearm the back of a helmet? Cutler would have barely felt it and Suh would have probably broke his arm. I have been watching football for decades - from youth leagues to NFL - and have never seen a forearm thrown at a helmet.


----------



## Charlrgs (Dec 23, 2010)

GO RAMS!! Prediction: 7-9 Record and a #4 seed in the playoffs! LOL


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 23, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> ...Suh get penalized all the time for things that would not be penalties if he weren't so strong. He just sends guys flying and it is like refs think, "That looked crazy ... must be a penalty."


I saw a Sports Science segment on Sprotscenter featuring Suh, and they showed that he is just a superhuman freak in football pads, both strength and agility-wise.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 23, 2010)

Charlrgs said:


> GO RAMS!! Prediction: 7-9 Record and a spot in a BCS Bowl! LOL


Took care of that for you.

Need to figure out a way to catch the Pats game while in Seahawk viewing territory. Can you say 10 AM kegs and eggs at a sports bar?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2010)

Watch out for those Panthers DVINNY!!!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 23, 2010)

STEELERS starting slow so far

And Panthers running back is bad arse


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 23, 2010)

Stewart's a beast! Pretty much the only good thing on the offense this year.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 23, 2010)

I just figured it out. Can't believe I didn't realize this sooner.

Fox will get fired, Panthers pick up Cowher, and he works the trade

Roethlesberger goes to Carolina, Steelers get their pick in draft. Andrew Luck.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 27, 2010)

My new car has Sirus/XM so I got to listen to the 'skins game during the 4 hour drive home yesterday. A 'skins win and a Dallas lose = MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 27, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I just figured it out. Can't believe I didn't realize this sooner.
> Fox will get fired, Panthers pick up Cowher, and he works the trade
> 
> Roethlesberger goes to Carolina, Steelers get their pick in draft. Andrew Luck.


Don't even speak of this crazy talk! I don't get the love of Cowher for the Panther's fans down here. He's the same type of coach as Fox is. He want's to play good defense and have a run first offense, just like Fox.

But anyway, Luck is ours (assuming he leaves) since Denver and the Bengals won this weekend.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 27, 2010)

totally missed the bears game yesterday...visting friends and family(again) that don't watch football until the superbowl.

The score looks like it was a good game


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 27, 2010)

Spent the weekend outside the Chicago/Milwaukee TV market so I got to watch the Rams actually win a football game. Not a bad weekend.


----------



## willsee (Dec 27, 2010)

Bengals are blowing their draft chances still. Decided to wait to win until the end of the year.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> totally missed the bears game yesterday...visting friends and family(again) that don't watch football until the superbowl.
> The score looks like it was a good game


That was the 10 AM special here. Saw the beginning and the end, and was happy with the result.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> totally missed the bears game yesterday...visting friends and family(again) that don't watch football until the superbowl.
> The score looks like it was a good game


That was the 10 AM special here. Saw the beginning and the end, and was happy with the result.


----------



## KevinA (Dec 27, 2010)

Ble_PE said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > I just figured it out. Can't believe I didn't realize this sooner.
> ...


Jerry Richardson is proving himself to be one of those owners who won't spend the $$ for a good team. The Panthers will end up as another Lions team- at the bottom of the barrel every year until JR sells the team. He gutted the roster after last year. He sure won't pay what Cowher would require, and Cowher is on record stating he wouldn't want to build a team from scratch. I don't see him in Charlotte.


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 27, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > totally missed the bears game yesterday...visting friends and family(again) that don't watch football until the superbowl.
> ...


I cant figure out if it sucks that you have to get up early on a Sunday to watch the pre-game shows or if it rocks that football is on as soon as soon as you roll out of bed.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 27, 2010)

KevinA said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > DVINNY said:
> ...


I'm going to have to disagree that Richardson is cheap. He has consistently spent money on players and coaches, he just has a philosophy that you don't have to get a big name coach. I hope like hell we don't get Cowher down here, because I don't think he's the answer.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...


I'm an early riser, so it doesn't matter.

The timing is just different. Back home I scramble to get everything done by 1 PM to have the rest of the day free, but here it starts at 10 AM and goes until 8:30 at night, so I don't know when I'd get to things.

I'll probably have to figure it out next season though.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 4, 2011)

Come on Luck, you know you wanna!!


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 4, 2011)

He may be a goofy, VERY young looking bahstard, but he can throw a freakin' football. Daggone, he looked impressive last night


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2011)

Bring Solo and the tight end to me!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 4, 2011)

so what are all your thoughts on the new OT rules for the playoffs?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not a fan of rules that changes between regular season and playoffs, other than obvious stuff like a playoff game can't end in a tie.

The rules are too nebulous. If the receiving team turns it over or kicks a FG, it's sudden death, but if they score a TD or a safety it's over. What happens in the event of a successful onside kick?

Also, do you go for it on 4th and short near the goal line or kick it and hope the other team doesn't score a TD.

I think it's idiotic. Either play by these rules all the time or stick with the standard OT rules.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 4, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I'm not a fan of rules that changes between regular season and playoffs, other than obvious stuff like a playoff game can't end in a tie.
> The rules are too nebulous. If the receiving team turns it over or kicks a FG, it's sudden death, but if they score a TD or a safety it's over. What happens in the event of a successful onside kick?
> 
> Also, do you go for it on 4th and short near the goal line or kick it and hope the other team doesn't score a TD.
> ...


If the rules work well for the playoffs, I have a feeling that the NFL will adopt them full time. In the case of a team kicking off the OT session with an onside kick, if the kicking team recovers, that counts as the recieving team's possession; i.e., sudden death (I heard this on Mike &amp; Mike this AM). I like the 4th and short scenario near the goal line. There will be more strategery involved.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Man, the Panthers have bad Luck!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2011)

what happened?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> what happened?


Andrew Luck is sticking with Stanford for another year.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> Man, the Panthers have bad Luck!


I see what you did there.


----------



## BeckfromPA (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey everyone ... Just hoping my Steelers can win their first game and get a little mo going. From there, it can go anywhere. B)


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > what happened?
> ...


This.



FLBuff PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Man, the Panthers have bad Luck!
> ...


They've been using that pun in the Charlotte papers a lot, so I thought I would too.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 7, 2011)

I can see the Panthers picking Cam Newton now...another Micheal Vick in Atlanta, from the words of an old coach, and the father of the THEN current Falcons coach, Newton will be a coach killer. Talented enough to win games, but not smart enough to win championships. I think the Eagles will feel that pinch soon too.

I'm still a Redskins fan, so it's not a big disappointment to me, but I have my own issues there to deal with....sigh


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > what happened?
> ...


I say good for him!!!! completing his education is a great choice. Professional sports are recuiting a much younger group lately. Let them finish their high school and college experiences before throwing them to pro life.


----------



## willsee (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


I just can't agree with it...I think he's making a mistake.

I hope nothing happens to him or his health but why not collect guaranteed money and go back to college? Maybe it would be good for him if he fell to the bottom of the draft to not get picked up by a bad franchise.

He's just getting an architecture degree anyway


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm all for people advancing their education, but...

If he goes pro, and suffers a devastating, career ending injury on his first play in the NFL, he's still got all those millions guaranteed up front. I'm sure he could foot the bill for his senior year.

If he stays, and suffers the same injury on the last play of nobodygivesashit.com bowl, he's working a 9-5 like everyone else.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> I can see the Panthers picking Cam Newton now...another Micheal Vick in Atlanta, from the words of an old coach, and the father of the THEN current Falcons coach, Newton will be a coach killer. Talented enough to win games, but not smart enough to win championships. I think the Eagles will feel that pinch soon too.


Put Vince Young in that group, too. It eventually came down to a decision between Young and Jeff Fisher in Tennessee. So far, they have dumped Young, but Fisher's fate is still undecided. Bud Adams really thought that Young was their franchise QB of the future, but he turned out to be a fragile spoiled brat with little talent.

I agree with your assessment of Michael Vick in Atlanta, but I really think that he is a changed person. He watches film, he can read defenses, he checks down all of his receivers before looking for the run, and he throws the ball much more precisely now than he ever did in Atlanta. Time will tell, but I think he may be able to hack it in the NFL now.



snickerd3 said:


> I say good for him!!!! completing his education is a great choice. Professional sports are recuiting a much younger group lately. Let them finish their high school and college experiences before throwing them to pro life.


He's only going back for his Junior season right now. He could still bail before he finishes his degree. I agree with the other comments...you need to go pro while you are healthy and at the height of your popularity to maximize earning potential. There is a long off-season every year for you to finish up your degree if you so desire.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the Panthers picking Cam Newton now...another Micheal Vick in Atlanta, from the words of an old coach, and the father of the THEN current Falcons coach, Newton will be a coach killer. Talented enough to win games, but not smart enough to win championships. I think the Eagles will feel that pinch soon too.
> ...


The news stories around here said he was goin back for his senior year.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> I can see the Panthers picking Cam Newton now...another Micheal Vick in Atlanta, from the words of an old coach, and the father of the THEN current Falcons coach, Newton will be a coach killer. Talented enough to win games, but not smart enough to win championships. I think the Eagles will feel that pinch soon too.
> I'm still a Redskins fan, so it's not a big disappointment to me, but I have my own issues there to deal with....sigh


I sure as hell hope they don't. I know that he's a great athlete, but like you said, I see him as being like Vick or Young. I'm hoping that they can work out a trade for the top pick because I don't really see anyone else worth being the 1st draft pick. We'll see what happens between now and April.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> The news stories around here said he was goin back for his senior year.


Sorta. I just saw a headline that says "Luck returning for Junior season," but it turns out that they were talking about his redshirt Junior season...which translates into his academic Senior year. So, he will finish his degree in Spring 2012.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

Just scored two tickets to the divisional round game in Foxborough...woot.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Just scored two tickets to the divisional round game in Foxborough...woot.


How much did that set you back?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

$230 for 2 seats 3 rows above the blimp. I take the train to the game, eat a sandwich on the way there, and don't really drink, so I don't ring up parking and food and beer costs. Less than I paid for similar seats to the MNF game in December against the Jets actually.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 7, 2011)

^^ You know....Thats pretty cool. I would LOVE to make an NFL playoff game one day!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2011)

I suspect I'm relocating this year, might as well go while it's so close.

I've done MLB NLCS playoffs, and saw a couple Knicks playoff games while they were decent in the late 90s and I lived around there, but this will be my first for the NFL.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 7, 2011)

NCcarguy said:


> ^^ You know....Thats pretty cool. I would LOVE to make an NFL playoff game one day!


Yea, that would be cool, except for the cold! I used to work at a beer stand during the Panther's games back in college one year, and I was there for their win against the Cowboy's the year they made the Super Bowl run. I didn't get to watch much of the game, but the excitement in that place was amazing!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> NCcarguy said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the Panthers picking Cam Newton now...another Micheal Vick in Atlanta, from the words of an old coach, and the father of the THEN current Falcons coach, Newton will be a coach killer. Talented enough to win games, but not smart enough to win championships. I think the Eagles will feel that pinch soon too.
> ...



I had a feeling Young would disappoint when Houston passed him over. It was not a popular move at the time but I figured they must have known something.

Luck is making a smart move because he wants to avoid the NFL labor dispute. He could go pro, only to sit for a whole year.

Also, he is trying to avoid playing for Carolina. Sam Bradford avoided playing for Detroit by going back for his senior year.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd bet Luck has a pretty sizable insurance policy taken out as well for next season (probably paid for by some Stanford booster).


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing like seeing Michael Vick and the Eagles defeated. Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!! Nothing against the Eagles, just do not like Michael Vick, who I believe does not deserve to be wearing a pro football team uniform. Sorry for the media, not really, that lost their best possible story...Michael Vick, from Leavenworth to Super Bowl Champ. Eat it now!!!!!!

At least for tonight I was a Die Hard Packer's fan. It was very nice to see that interception on the end zone with 33 seconds left on the game. arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2011)

well I'm ready to go to the GA Dome Saturday to see the Falcons / Panthers.... I was going to sell them, but playoffs dont happen very often in Atlanta so what the hell, its only money right?

I told my 11 year old he could go if he paid for parking.... and he is actually thinking about it.. at least he is stingy with _his_ money...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2011)

> well I'm ready to go to the GA Dome Saturday to see the Falcons / Panthers.... I was going to sell them, but playoffs dont happen very often in Atlanta so what the hell, its only money right?


That's the spirit! That was a good game the last time those teams matched up a few weeks back.

Great weekend of football other than the second half of KC-Balt.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Just scored two tickets to the divisional round game in Foxborough...woot.


Hey, I just saw this. I'm going too. We're in a lot right next to the stadium. We 're working out the details for the tailgate but you should come by.

Are you planning on getting to Foxboro early?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2011)

We usually take the gameday train out of Dedham...leave you with just enough time to get to your seats before kick off. If that changes, I'll let you know.

This just in:

More strange mass bird deaths being reported: 53 eagles found lifeless in Philadelphia yesterday evening.

(I read that elsewhere, can't take the credit)


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2011)

my plan was to sell the divisional games in the hopes of paying for the NFC championship tix, my face value was 160/ticket...

so im going to go to the division game and my wife has to work the weekend of the nfc championship game so if i cant find a sitter then i may try and double my money on those. i really want to go to the nfc chamionship game assuming we beat the packers, but my three kids are all fighting about who gets to go (me only have 2 tix) ...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 10, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> We usually take the gameday train out of Dedham...leave you with just enough time to get to your seats before kick off. If that changes, I'll let you know.
> This just in:
> 
> More strange mass bird deaths being reported: 53 eagles found lifeless in Philadelphia yesterday evening.
> ...


We're sitting in the 100's about 9 rows from the field.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2011)

^ We're in 326 about 20 rows up. I think it might actually be over the Wrentham border.

(aka the next town over from the stadium for the non-locals here.)


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 10, 2011)

Go Pats!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 10, 2011)

Go Seaducks! I think it'd be funny if the team with the worst ever record in the playoffs ended up winning the Super Bowl. The way they played against N'awlins, I'd say they have a pretty good chance of at least beating Chicago.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jan 10, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Go Seaducks! I think it'd be funny if the team with the worst ever record in the playoffs ended up winning the Super Bowl. The way they played against N'awlins, I'd say they have a pretty good chance of at least beating Chicago.



Seahawks problem all year is they show up one week and not the next.

As a Bears fan I hope they decide to not show up.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jan 10, 2011)

Seahawks didn't show a strong defense against the Saints. They both put up some points. I don't like Cutler :. down Bears - but I don't think it'll be the S-Hawks that knocks em' out. I'm looking forward to Bears against the Packers (if it happens). The rivalry alone will make it ugly.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 10, 2011)

udpolo15 said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Go Seaducks! I think it'd be funny if the team with the worst ever record in the playoffs ended up winning the Super Bowl. The way they played against N'awlins, I'd say they have a pretty good chance of at least beating Chicago.
> ...


the bears are the same way. you never know which offense is going to make an appearance


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 10, 2011)

Or defense for that matter.

I saw the games where the Pats and Jets went to Chicago - 38 and 34 points respectively, in Chicago. Those are about the only Bear games I saw this year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 12, 2011)

saw an article this morning that ticket brokers are having to lower their prices for tickets to the Bears/seahawks game on Sunday. they just can't sell them.


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jan 12, 2011)

cdcengineer said:


> Seahawks didn't show a strong defense against the Saints. They both put up some points. I don't like Cutler :. down Bears - but I don't think it'll be the S-Hawks that knocks em' out. I'm looking forward to Bears against the Packers (if it happens). The rivalry alone will make it ugly.


No matter how you feel about the Packers or the Bears, if you're a football fan, you should be cheering on them both this weekend. How exciting would it be to see the greatest rivals in the NFL meet up for a conference championship. The Packers will ultimately be making their way to Dallas, but it will be quite a site if the Bears can get lucky one more time against the Seahawks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 12, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> saw an article this morning that ticket brokers are having to lower their prices for tickets to the Bears/seahawks game on Sunday. they just can't sell them.


They'd probably have trouble filling Jerry's house for a Ravens - Seahawks Super Bowl.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 12, 2011)

I'd think a STEELERS / GREEN BAY Super Bowl would be the biggest nationwide draw

We'll see if the NFL is fixed if that happens.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 12, 2011)

^When it comes to the Squealers, it's always a distinct possibility.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't mind at all when the Super Bowl gets a less-marketable matchup because 95% of the tickets are already sold to corporations and scalpers, so I say screw em.

The same goes for when the Super Bowl is played in places like Detroit or Indianapolis. Media like to say the fans deserve Miami or Los Angeles but I don't see many real football fans at the Super Bowl. Looks like lots of rich folks and their brats to me.


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jan 13, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> I don't mind at all when the Super Bowl gets a less-marketable matchup because 95% of the tickets are already sold to corporations and scalpers, so I say screw em.
> The same goes for when the Super Bowl is played in places like Detroit or Indianapolis. Media like to say the fans deserve Miami or Los Angeles but I don't see many real football fans at the Super Bowl. Looks like lots of rich folks and their brats to me.


As I'm sure you would all agree, the greatest venue for a Super Bowl would be Green Bay, Wisconsin.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 14, 2011)

F-E-E-T! Feet! Feet! Feet!


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 14, 2011)

As a Packer fan, I pick them to win on Saturday at Atlanta since they seem to have found a running game. It would be great to see them back in the Super Bowl this time without Brett Favre, who I believe will try one more comeback somewhere in the league. Just watch what happens when August rolls around. He'll show up again.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 15, 2011)

:tt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 16, 2011)

For a casual fan, that Packers Falcons game sucked. I went to bed at halftime.

Wasn't RG at that game?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

The Ravens are gone so I give a hoot about who wins the Super Bowl. As long as the Raiders or Ravens do not win it I am OK.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 16, 2011)

By the way VT, it is not looking good for the Patriots. 2:21 to go and down by 10 Down by 14 and 1:35 to go.Patriots are gone.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm loving it.

AFC Championship in Pittsburgh!!!!!!! :tt:

STEELERS - Bears Super Bowl would be good (We'll be happy beating Green Bay for a seventh as well)


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm loving it.

AFC Championship in Pittsburgh!!!!!!! :tt:

STEELERS - Bears Super Bowl would be good (We'll be happy beating Green Bay for a seventh as well)


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2011)

Fuck shit fuck shit fuck shit fuck shit!!!!!

What a terrible fucking game!!!!!

My son wouldn't let me leave till it was over, I think we were the only falcons fans in out section when the clock hit 0.0

I was worried about them not knowing how to handle a bye week.. Maybe they should have practiced!

And most of the packets fans I have ever met were generally educated folks but all the one I saw looked like poor white trash, and that's not me being a sore loser but I was really shocked at how trailer park the ones at the dome were. And you have to be shocked if you have ever been to the ga dome, it's very ghetto...

Total waste of a good season...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2011)

Typed on a phone so sorry for the speerling


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jan 16, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck shit fuck shit fuck shit fuck shit!!!!!
> What a terrible fucking game!!!!!
> 
> My son wouldn't let me leave till it was over, I think we were the only falcons fans in out section when the clock hit 0.0
> ...



It's a matter of economics. I'm guessing it's cheaper to get a ticket and make a trip to Atlanta to watch the Packer's play than it is to get a ticket and make a trip to Green Bay, even if you live in Wisconsin, and even if it is a play-off game. It is extremely cost prohibitive to go to a home Packer game.

I had to laugh when I read on here that they were having a hard time selling tickets to the Hawks-Bears game. I've been on the waiting list for season tickets for the Packers for twelve years. I'm almost to number 50,000. At the current rate of decay, from my last calculation, I will be about 125 years old when my number comes up for season tickets. I'm 34 years old currently.

In case you are wondering, this years Super Bowl will feature the Steelers and the Packers. Packers will win by 17. Go ahead and place your bets.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 16, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck shit fuck shit fuck shit fuck shit!!!!!
> What a terrible fucking game!!!!!
> 
> Total waste of a good season...


So you were at the Pats game today too?

Unfuckinbelievable. Defense worked hard the whole game. Offense couldn't keep up. Sad game.


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahhhh, yes, last night did a wonderful job of erasing that debacle from the memories of this season.

The best part was that if Bellicheck hadn't gone for the cutesie fake punt, they may have put that game into overtime!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck shit fuck shit fuck shit fuck shit!!!!!
> ...


I would have rather taken the Ravens style butt whooping from last year. you knew they were done from the get go.

This game they just hung around long enough to keep you hoping, even though they played like crap all day. When they gave up that long runback on the onside kick at 28-21 to get up the game icing touchdown, it was just a punch in the gut.

We left at that point. And what was up with that place last night? It was 1/3 Jets fans!

That and the train kept braking down on the way home.

I was amazed at the box score when I got home. The score and stat line were not at all indicative of how one sided it was.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 17, 2011)

It's the Pack vs the Bears for going to the superbowl!!

Who would have thought??


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> I was amazed at the box score when I got home. The score and stat line were not at all indicative of how one sided it was.



I think TOP played a big part in that, as did the turnovers/field position. At the half, Brady and Sanchez were within a yard of each other passing, only Brady had a pick and Sanchez the 2 TD's.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2011)

Pats actually lead ToP, and total yards, 1st downs, etc.

But they had so many of those get 2 first downs and a 30 yard drive that stalls at midfield...


----------



## Sharon (Jan 17, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > My STEELERS barely squeezed one out in overtime. I can't tell if they have potential or not.
> ...


My husband says the Steelers are the "real deal".


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2011)

My wife says things about the Steelers that are profound and disgusting, that decorum prohibits listing them here.

That being said: DV - you got room for another body on the Steelers band wagon this week?


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 17, 2011)

Just about any team I was willing to pull for managed to lose this weekend. I guess Im going to jump on the underdog train and start pulling for the Jets.


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2011)

The Jets beat the "real deal" only a few weeks ago.

If the Jets defense plays like it did last night, with Rex Ryan showing a bit of conservatism, they're going to be a very hard team to score against. That being said, I don't think Sanchez will have enough time to be as relaxed in the pocket as he was last night. As much as I really, really want the Jets to win, I feel like it's going to be 2004 all over again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2011)

> with Rex Ryan showing a bit of conservatism


That 3 man rush didn't leave many Pats open downfield, and still sacked Brady 3 or 4 times.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 17, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> DV - you got room for another body on the Steelers band wagon this week?


lusone:

As a dolphins fan, there was no possible good outcome for the Pats-Jets game. I'm not a big fan of the Squealers either, but I'll jump on the band wagon for one week.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 17, 2011)

The 'skins beat the Bears and Packers this season, so in a way they are the NFC Champions. Alright..GO SKINS!!!!

Is anyone buying that?

No?

Ohh well, figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 17, 2011)

In case you did not see the analogy the Steelers won the Super Bowl the year Big Ben got into trouble the first time. It is that time of the year again.


----------



## Supe (Jan 17, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > with Rex Ryan showing a bit of conservatism
> 
> 
> That 3 man rush didn't leave many Pats open downfield, and still sacked Brady 3 or 4 times.


In all fairness, Shaun Ellis looked like he wanted to eat Tom Brady. I think he was a little pissed from the previous performance.

That aside, the secondary absolutely smothered New England, especially on the short mid-field crossing routes. And for once Cromartie didn't give up any huge plays (personally, I think he's one of the most overrated people on that team.)


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 17, 2011)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/New-Yor...ebration-011611

Jets fan manages to kill himself while sledding in celebration.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 17, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/New-Yor...ebration-011611
> Jets fan manages to kill himself while sledding in celebration.


It's good to see natural selection in action.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2011)

In a few generations, his great-great-grandchildren/nieces/nephews will recant this story and laugh.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2011)

Somebody died, oh yeah, real funny.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 17, 2011)

The game ended ~7:30 he went out side to go sledding at 8:50 why would the media say that he did it to "celebrate" the win? I don't see the connection.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 17, 2011)

Sharon said:


> My husband says the Steelers are the "real deal".


You're husband is a smart man.



VTEnviro said:


> DV - you got room for another body on the Steelers band wagon this week?


Always room for you VT.

I feel good about this weekend. being AFC Championship and all, I'm sure NYJ will bring their A game, but when the two played into overtime a month ago, it looked like Jets A game, and was one of Pittsburgh's worst showings of the year.

I'm thinking Bears - STEELERS Super Bowl


----------



## udpolo15 (Jan 17, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> I'm thinking [SIZE=18pt]BEARS[/SIZE] - [SIZE=8pt]steelers[/SIZE] Super Bowl



Fixed it for you.


----------



## udpolo15 (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.sportspickle.com/opinion/4796/i...-playoff-update


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 18, 2011)

Just confirmed that I will be in Club Box seats for the AFC Championship

Got a Parking Pass coming too,

[SIZE=36pt]GO STEELERS !!!!!!!!!!!![/SIZE]

:tt: :tt: :tt:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn, all I had was nosebleed seats to watch the Pats lay a stinker while surrounded by Jet fans.

How'd you swing those?


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Damn, all I had was nosebleed seats to watch the Pats lay a stinker while surrounded by Jet fans.
> How'd you swing those?


We were 9 rows back from the field about the 30 yard line on the visitors side. The seats afforded us a great view of the Pats playing like dog crap. The section also had a bunch of visitor fans.

Great setas but the game suxed.

Oh and the weather was pretty nice (a little cold but heck it's football) and we had a good cookout/tailgate before the game started.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

I had plenty of layers on, so I was pretty comfy. I always get a kick out of the folks that wear a jersey over a turtleneck in January and then complain its cold.

We did have a guy about 10 rows below us puke all over himself. Never seen people move as fast at those fans seated next to him.

We talked to a couple guys on the train that said a woman in their section peed herself. Sexy!

Best seats I ever had was about 9 rows off the field for the 59-0 game last year. We were in the end zone where they scored 5 times in one quarter. We were right next to the tunnel where they run off the field, and I caught some player's game worn glove. Not sure who, just saw a glove land next to me and picked it up.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 18, 2011)

The only bodily fluid around us at th game was blood from some guys lip. I didn't see the altercation but apparently someone got fed up with his BS and decked him. Saw a few arrests on the way out of asshat Pats fans that couldn't deal with the fact that the Pats just got beat (and yes they were beat) by the Jets.

There were a lot of police in the parking lot.

All in all our section was pretty restrained.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 18, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Damn, all I had was nosebleed seats to watch the Pats lay a stinker while surrounded by Jet fans.
> How'd you swing those?


Maybe I shouldn't say... but I'll spend the game getting an earful of "business development" speak. But it will be more than worth it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> There were a lot of police in the parking lot.
> All in all our section was pretty restrained.


Our section was pretty good for the most part, a lot of friendly barbs between Pats and Jets fans. Did see a situation brewing as we left. We leave at the exit by the bridge/lighthouse and go through the parking lot to the train station.

Some guy in a car nearly hit a fan walking by. The fan kicked the car, the driver took exception to this and things started to get heated. We just kept walking to distance ourselves from things.

Though on the way to the game, my wife used the rest room on the train. A guy just opened it without knocking or anything while she was in there. He was kind of a dick about it, and kept telling his buddies its her fault it wasn't locked. And it didn't matter, because he's seen plenty of the, uh, female genitalia in his time.

I said, "Hey buddy, give it a rest, that's my wife in there." He turned beet red pretty quick and apologized profusely. Asshole.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 24, 2011)

Well,

It ended up a little closer than I would have liked. But a win, is a win.

:tt:

I got the flu on Friday, and hacked my guts up for a day and a half. Then, sucked it up yesterday and went to the game. I ate right before the game, it was the first thing I had eaten since Friday afternoon. I was really hoping it'd stay down, and it did.

The adrenaline from the game got me thru just fine. I feel like I've been hit by a train today.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 24, 2011)

I climbed to the second to next row at Gillette a couple year back in a driving snowstorm with a broken foot. When you hear what some of these players go out and play with, you'd feel like a total weenie not to go and sit there.

I got whatever you had on Friday.


----------



## WoodSlinger (Jan 24, 2011)

WoodSlinger said:


> In case you are wondering, this years Super Bowl will feature the Steelers and the Packers. Packers will win by 17. Go ahead and place your bets.



I just wanted to note that I called this match up. The Packers will still win by 17.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 24, 2011)

WoodSlinger said:


> WoodSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > In case you are wondering, this years Super Bowl will feature the Steelers and the Packers. Packers will win by 17. Go ahead and place your bets.
> ...


I assume that you have already placed your bets?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats to the Steelers and :redface: the Packers!!!

DV how many times do they play "Black and Yellow" at the Steelers Home Games?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 24, 2011)

That Wiz Kujunka rapper was at the damn game doing that song live last night.

That songs freakin' sucks IMO.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 24, 2011)

WoodSlinger said:


> WoodSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > In case you are wondering, this years Super Bowl will feature the Steelers and the Packers. Packers will win by 17. Go ahead and place your bets.
> ...


So I've got one PINK AVATAR BET going and I'm getting 17. Correct?


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 24, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Well,
> It ended up a little closer than I would have liked. But a win, is a win.
> 
> :tt:
> ...



I'd booked the train to see Michigan State at Northwestern a couple years ago. I knew I had bronchitis so I called and got a doctor appointment for Monday, after the game. I knew my wife would lock me in the house if I got the prognosis BEFORE the game.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 24, 2011)

Despite being from Michigan, I have no problem with the Packers. I’d like to see Rodgers win a Super Bowl. Few guys follow Hall of Famers and win championships.

I grew up as a fan of the Bradshaw-era Steelers. But they just won it a couple years ago.


----------



## Dexman PE (Jan 24, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> WoodSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WoodSlinger said:
> ...


Despite the fact I think Green Bay will win this, there's no way they're going to cover 17.

I will take Green Bay to win, but not to cover.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 24, 2011)

This year Super Bowl will be a media'a dream. The QB that wins another Super Bowl after being in legal problems again (Big Ben) and the QB that wins his first Super Bowl the year someone with the #4 that used to play for the Packers finally retires.


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 30, 2011)

Once again, the Pro Bowl is played today a week before the Super Bowl instead of the week after. Who is the idiot in the NFL who made that decision? So the fans attending the Pro Bowl don't get to see any of the players from the Packers or Steelers. Real smart. Did they lower the ticket prices accordingly?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 30, 2011)

What, no CFL game this week?


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 30, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> What, no CFL game this week?


What? Where have you been? Last CFL game was the Grey Cup November 28. Montreal Alouettes won.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 30, 2011)

My point exactly.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone watch the Pro Bowl?

I cant figure out how Washington had one of the worst defenses in the league yet landed three defense players in the Pro Bowl. To top it off one of them (DeAngelo Hall) gave up a passing touchdown to Reggie Wayne and then fumbled the kick off on a hand off from Hester.


----------



## chaosiscash (Jan 31, 2011)

Exengineer said:


> Once again, the Pro Bowl is played today a week before the Super Bowl instead of the week after. Who is the idiot in the NFL who made that decision? So the fans attending the Pro Bowl don't get to see any of the players from the Packers or Steelers. Real smart. Did they lower the ticket prices accordingly?



Pro Bowl Ratings Highest Since 1997


----------



## Supe (Jan 31, 2011)

This year's Pro Bowl pissed me off. Who do they think they are, bumping the Fox Sunday night lineup?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 31, 2011)

FusionWhite said:


> Anyone watch the Pro Bowl?
> I cant figure out how Washington had one of the worst defenses in the league yet landed three defense players in the Pro Bowl. To top it off one of them (DeAngelo Hall) gave up a passing touchdown to Reggie Wayne and then fumbled the kick off on a hand off from Hester.


There were a lot of Carolina Panther helmets in there too. They won the first round draft pick, but sent a handful of players to the Pro Bowl. How does that work?



Supe said:


> This year's Pro Bowl pissed me off. Who do they think they are, bumping the Fox Sunday night lineup?


Me too. I went to check when the new Simpsons started, and saw a big block of Who Cares Bowl.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2011)

i never watch it typically, I flipped there for a few minutes and then chanel surfed....


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 1, 2011)

I watched about a quarter of it.

NO DEFENSE at all.

And the guys on the line were just acting like they were pushing each other. They weren't even going at it 50%.

I can see not wanting to get hurt in a ProBowl, but it was pathetic. I turned it off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2011)

Puppy Bowl VII is on....

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 6, 2011)

Packers won the Super Bowl. Now I wonder if #4's ego will take that slap in the face. Maybe he will un-retire...again.

Good game. I thought the Steelers were too much for the Packers but wanted the Cheese Heads to win. But on the other hand it took three turnovers to beat the terrible towels and yet it was a one possesion game.

Sorry DV. There is always next year.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 7, 2011)

The game was FAR better than the commercials this year. This is the 2nd year in a row where the commercials completely sucked ass. Plus, although I like the Black Eyed Peas, their halftime performance sucked.


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2011)

Once again, I didn't see a lick of the game or the commercials. Did I really care for either in the first place? Nope.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought the game was pretty good. I didn't have a dog in the fight, so all I wanted was a close game, which it was.

The commercials were fairly lackluster, with a few notable exceptions. The Doritos finger licking commercial was hilarious, and the Darth Vader one (for Hyundai?) was pretty cute.

The musical performances were terrible (the botched national anthem and the halftime show).


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> The game was FAR better than the commercials this year. This is the 2nd year in a row where the commercials completely sucked ass. Plus, although I like the Black Eyed Peas, their halftime performance sucked.


lusone:



Master slacker said:


> Once again, I didn't see a lick of the game or the commercials. Did I really care for either in the first place? Nope.


lusone:



SapperPE said:


> Game sucked, commercials sucked, half-time show sucked, argument with the wife sucked...
> Yesterday sucked.


lusone: lusone:

I did like the commercial of the little kid dressed like Darth Vader. There was another one I cannot remeber tha also gave me a good laugh but that was it. The game was a good game, even if the Steelers' fan here disagree, it was a good close game.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2011)

I turned it off at 21-3 to do some homework for Tuesday.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> The commercials were fairly lackluster, with a few notable exceptions. The Doritos finger licking commercial was hilarious


Personally I thought that was disgusting.



> The musical performances were terrible (the botched national anthem and the halftime show).


Did not see the half time show. I was so annoyed by the (stereotypical) diva-like overvocalization of every syllable she sang, that I didn't even notice she screwed up the words. I saw it posted on line later. Why can't they just sing the anthem and be dobne with it? At these things the "stars" tend to sing it like an audition for American Idol.

I watched/dozed through almost 3 quarters of the game and didn't bother watching the end.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> Puppy Bowl VII is on....
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


we actually watched about 30 minutes of the puppy bowl. Minisnick was going nuts. Doggie doggie doggie


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

I thought she messed up the anthem, but I couldn't place where she messed until people started talking about it.

Big Bens interceptions lost them the game.

Half time show was ok, better than some, but the technical mic problems they were having really messed the whole mood of the begining up. Black eyed peas is a real mixed bag when it comes to songs. Some sound great live others suck monkey butt. The first song (the Boom boom pow song) is definitely a studio song...sounded horrible live.

I liked the slasher guitar cameo, but I could have done without the usher enterance. But I have to admit the blackeyed peas remixed version of usher's song is way better than the original.


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 7, 2011)

The Anthem was embarrasing...the halftime show was worse than the Janet Jackson fiasco, and the commercials didn't even get a smile out of me. Maybe they should just go back to it being a game!! Which would have only been better if the Steelers had drove down the field and had a few shots in the endzone to win it...but not win.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 7, 2011)

National Anthem is a no-win situation. People complain if it's recorded but people complain if it's not sang perfectly.

That being said, Aguilera rarely sings in correctly. My wife got on Youtube afterward and watched Aguilera from an old All Star Game or something... and she botched it.

Strange thing is she's sang the anthem at Penguins games since she was about ten years old. Maybe she is too confident with the song and doesn't practice.

Black Eyed Peas were not great. But at least they aren’t British senior citizens who don’t know a football from a baseball (like McCartney and the Stones from the past few years).

The game itself was OK but too many mistakes (drops and interceptions) and no lead changes.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 7, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> But at least they aren’t British senior citizens who don’t know a football from a baseball (like McCartney and the Stones from the past few years).


Don't forget the Who from last year.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

one thing keeps getting to me is that they are calling GB the World champs...sorry the rest of the world doesn't play football they play soccer. Until they start letting international football teams in the league they are not world champs.


----------



## benbo (Feb 7, 2011)

THe part Aguilera messed up was the "o'er the ramparts we watched" part. That's the weirdest part of the anthem. When I heard it I knew something was wrong but it took me a while to figure out what.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> one thing keeps getting to me is that they are calling GB the World champs...sorry the rest of the world doesn't play football they play soccer. Until they start letting international football teams in the league they are not world champs.


Find an American style football team that could beat the Super Bowl champs...unlike other sports, I'm pretty confident whoever is the NFL champ is the best in the world.

Which begs the question - does the champion of whatever the top European soccer league call themselves the world champs?


----------



## FusionWhite (Feb 7, 2011)

I had 7-0 Packers and 7-7 in the betting grid. Fatty money was won!

The way I figure it is that most singers (famous ones like whats her name last night) are probably pompous and shallow enough to feel like they dont have to practice or learn the god damn words to the national anthem.

The Audi commercial with the rich guys breaking out of jail was great. The movie trailers were pretty good. Other then that I agree that the commericals were not all that good.

Im not a big fan of the Black Eyed Peas but I didnt really mind the halftime show. It seemed like the audio was completely screwed up though. Half the microphones didnt work.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ...sorry the rest of the world doesn't play football they play soccer.


The rest of the world does not play soccer, the rest of the world plays football. The Americans play something they like to call football even though only two players on each team actually ever use their feet.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2011)

Except the Jets - I'm pretty sure the coach uses his feet plenty...

So if they players are not using their feet, I guess they handstand their way down the field, or maybe butt scoot...


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > But at least they aren’t British senior citizens who don’t know a football from a baseball (like McCartney and the Stones from the past few years).
> ...


I don't care for McCartney anyway. The Who and The Stones still rock pretty darn well and they are music legends. I think 1/2 time at a football game (even the superbowl) is a step down for them. You can't have a "concert" in the time alloted so it's pretty much a waste of time. The whole "extravaganza" experience that is the Superbowl is getting out of hand IMHO.



snickerd3 said:


> one thing keeps getting to me is that they are calling GB the World champs...sorry the rest of the world doesn't play football they play soccer. Until they start letting international football teams in the league they are not world champs.


Oh for God's sake, don't start with that old whine. Everytime the World Series is played you hear the same freaking thing.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > one thing keeps getting to me is that they are calling GB the World champs...sorry the rest of the world doesn't play football they play soccer. Until they start letting international football teams in the league they are not world champs.
> ...


at a world cup type event should be the only time world champs is applicable


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey! How about those 400 people that had valid tickets but Cowboy stadium did not get the seats installed? Wow that sux!

How about that fly-by with the dome closed??


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2011)

Not a McCartney fan or a Stones fan for that matter. I do love The Who though. My favorite British acts are Rick Astley Pink Floyd and Zeppelin.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Oh for God's sake, don't start with that old whine. Everytime the World Series is played you hear the same freaking thing.


Yep, I'd complain then too but I don't follow baseball so it doesn't register with me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a Mets fan, which means I don't follow baseball either.

That $300M lawsuit they are facing won't help the on-field product. They're a joke of an organization and this will get ugly.

A well run franchise with a lousy product but a plan for the future I can live with.

An incompetent franchise with no clue or direction is what drives me away.

Ahem...not that I'm bitter.

I'll be a fan or anyone's favorite team this season for a nominal fee.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> Hey! How about those 400 people that had valid tickets but Cowboy stadium did not get the seats installed? Wow that sux!
> 
> How about that fly-by with the dome closed??


Yeah I saw an article on that...that would suck!!! They were supposed to get a refund of 3x face value of tickets, but who knows if that ended up that way. I'd be really pissed if I had traveled there and not got to see the game. Shame on the stadium for selling tickets before the fate of the seats was determined.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 7, 2011)

Not to make excuses, but our quarterback sucks.

Period.

Good game by the Packers. They played well, and didn't blow it. Roethlisberger, however, did blow it.

The interceptions were enough, but he had SO MANY opportunities to still win the game, and he couldn't. He hit a reciever in stride ONCE in the whole game (Wallace) and it resulted in a touchdown. Wallace blew past the GB corners play after play and Ben couldn't get him the ball. Even when hitting Hines Ward across the middle, Hines never had the chance for Yards after the Catch.

Very bad showing for Big Ben.

But, oh well.

I still love my STEELERS!

Packers deserve credit for a great season. I don't dislike them, so at least it's not like losing to Dallas, Baltimore, or Cleveland. 

p.s., when Mendenhall is averaging about 7 yards a carry...... let's pull him and run a 5 reciever set......WTF?


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 7, 2011)

SapperPE said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > National Anthem is a no-win situation. People complain if it's recorded but people complain if it's not sang perfectly.
> ...



Well yeah, she is a pro and she should have done her job.

But things like that happen on a big stage... like the guy whose job it was to run the sound but half the mics did not work... or the guy whose job it was to get the stage to light up but half the "V" did not work... or that receiver for Green Bay whose job it is to catch the ball but who had four drops...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

Just remembered a commercial...the snickers commericial where rosanne gets hit by the huge log made me laugh out loud.

Pepsi commercials were obsessed with hitting people with cans of pepsi max. one commercial with that theme would ahve been fine but a couple...not so much.

The etrade baby bit is getting old. THey need to find another marketing tool


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 7, 2011)

NO excuse for F'in up the National Anthem. She knew for months that she had the Super Bowl gig, and that's huge. PRACTICE and get it fricken right. NO EXCUSE.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you're still alive DV.

I'm not a Steeler fan in the slightest, but...

Big Ben usually doesn't fuck up in a big spot, I'd take him over almost any other QB if I needed a 4th quarter comeback in a big game.

Hell, my team has the unanimous MVP for a QB, and he played like steaming horse crap in the past couple playoff games.

It happens sometimes. You guys still have a good team and steady organization, I wouldn't be surprised if they get another one.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 7, 2011)

I liked the first Pepsi Max with the girl on the bench getting beaned...

I loved Darth Vader, because I've done that stuff with my kids, and can relate.

Kim Kardashian's commercial was the best of the night. I shouldn't need to explain why. It's the only one I rewinded to watch again.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2011)

> I loved Darth Vader, because I've done that stuff with my kids


Had twins despite the fact that it forbidden by your order, turned evil, fell into a pit of lava, got some emo suit, cut your son's hand off and then threatened to turn his sister all evil before throwing your boss into a nuclear reactor?

That's fucked up dude.


----------



## DVINNY (Feb 7, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> > I loved Darth Vader, because I've done that stuff with my kids
> 
> 
> Had twins despite the fact that it forbidden by your order, turned evil, fell into a pit of lava, got some emo suit, cut your son's hand off and then threatened to turn his sister all evil before throwing your boss into a nuclear reactor?
> ...


That's how I roll man.


----------



## ALBin517 (Feb 7, 2011)

With stuff like Aguilera this year and Janet Jackson years ago, I wonder how much stuff was covered up in the “old days.”

A couple decades ago, Fox would have issued a press release saying Janet was covered and nobody would have known any better.

A couple decades ago, some folks would have thought Aguilera screwed up but nothing would have come of it.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 7, 2011)

As for the "World Champion" debate...

There are probably some Japanese baseball teams that would give a World Series team a run for their money.

There are probably some Russian hockey teams that could beat the Stanley Cup champion.

I don't know why they insist on slapping the "World" moniker on professional sports championships.

For that matter, how do they know that a human is the most attractive being in the Universe?

How can they call the winner of the NCAA BCS Championship game the National Champion when the didn't win any tournament?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! How about those 400 people that had valid tickets but Cowboy stadium did not get the seats installed? Wow that sux!
> ...


saw an updated article on what they got. They got to go down on the field post-game, free merchandise, food, beverages, $2400, and free tickets to next yrs superbowl.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 7, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


That would absolutely suck (granted it only affected &lt;0.5% of the attendees). I couldn't imagine how pissed off I would be to miss a chance to see my team at the Superbowl (even more if my team ended up winning). The package they offered would be fine if I was just a football fan, but not sure it would placate me for a possibly once in a lifetime opportunity to see my team play/win the superbowl. The NFL should have these ticket holders pick a team and should offer them tickets to any future superbowl that team plays in.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 7, 2011)

i was in another room when the half time show was on, and I honestly thought my kids were playing guitar hero it sounded so bad!

I was torn between wanting the packers to lose and Rothlisraper winning another one? At least it was a decent second half to watch...

And why didnt the steelers call a time out at the end? I thought they had two left???


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 7, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> And why didnt the steelers call a time out at the end? I thought they had two left???


I am pretty sure they only had 1. I think they were saving it to be able to be able to use the middle of the field and have a chance to get the field goal unit off. I think there was still ~40 seconds when they turned the ball over on downs.


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 7, 2011)

wilheldp_PE said:


> As for the "World Champion" debate...
> *There are probably some Japanese baseball teams that would give a World Series team a run for their money.*
> 
> There are probably some Russian hockey teams that could beat the Stanley Cup champion.
> ...


There are some high school and college teams that would give a World Series team a run for the money. That is why baseball is so cool.


----------

